# Teacher Wanting to Be on the Right Side of History Introduces 50 Shades of Gray Wordsearch to Kids



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...



> Parents in a Pennsylvania school district are turning 50 shades of red over word search puzzles given to their middle school students based on an erotic novel and movie.
> At least five students at Monessen Middle School were given puzzles based on 'Fifty Shades of Grey', the graphic bondage book by E.L. James that was recently adapted to a film.
> The puzzles contained terms including 'spanking,' 'submissive,' 'leather cuffs' and 'bondage'. Fifty Shades of Grey crossword puzzle handed out to Monessen Middle School students Daily Mail Online


 
The more explicit words are blacked out...







Can you imagine the curriculum in 20 years from now if we don't get together and put a firm stop to this?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 12, 2015)

Our Public School System is in shambles. And that is all on Communist/Progressive degenerates. Too many pervert pedophiles being allowed to be around children in schools. And they wonder why so many Parents are completely panicked about who's in the classroom 'Teaching' their children. 

It's why Home Schooling is on the rapid rise. It's safer. And unless the Government succeeds in banning it, it's gonna continue to rise. I can't blame Parents. Better to play it safe.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Our Public School System is in shambles. And that is all on Communist/Progressive degenerates. Too many pervert pedophiles being allowed to be around children in schools. And they wonder why so many Parents are completely panicked about who's in the classroom 'Teaching' their children.
> 
> It's why Home Schooling is on the rapid rise. It's safer. And unless the Government succeeds in banning it, it's gonna continue to rise. I can't blame Parents. Better to play it safe.


This is much bigger than random pedophiles in classrooms.  This is about the teacher progressing naturally to be on the "right side of history".. Prepare to enjoy this because progression is progression.  It will not be stopped unless you stop it.

This teacher never would've been so bold if s/he didn't believe a large and significant party of society supported such things.  It is in writing and the kids could take it home.  This did not escape the teacher's precalculations unless the teacher had a frontal lobotomy sometime in the past.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Our Public School System is in shambles. And that is all on Communist/Progressive degenerates. Too many pervert pedophiles being allowed to be around children in schools. And they wonder why so many Parents are completely panicked about who's in the classroom 'Teaching' their children.
> ...



Too many predators being allowed around the children in our Schools. But i hear ya on the political agenda stuff too. This particular degenerate was likely an average pervert Communist/Progressive Democrat. Unfortunately, they're all too common in the School System.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Too many predators being allowed around the children in our Schools. But i hear ya on the political agenda stuff too. This particular degenerate was likely an average pervert Communist/Progressive Democrat. Unfortunately, they're all too common in the School System.


 
Well, wrong again, sorry.  I'm a democrat, totally supportive of green energy and universal healthcare etc. etc.  (check my other threads and posts)  But I'm adamantly opposed to this attack on the foundation of our country: the perversion of the nuclear family.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Firm stop to what? That one person....That should be easy since they are so blatently stupid


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Firm stop to what? That one person....That should be easy since they are so blatently stupid


 
Read the full title of this thread and post #3 and stop trying to pretend this isn't a trend.  Want me to launch into Kevin Jennings' "fisting" curriculum for kids or do you want to shut up and take your lying self to another thread?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Firm stop to what? That one person....That should be easy since they are so blatently stupid
> ...



Stupid people believe stuff all the time and instead of believing that its valid I treat stupid people like they are stupid.  She can say "Fore Score and 7 years ago" for all I care, She's an idiot and nothing she says or said shows her to be someone that is credible


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Not sure which is worse, teaching BDSM to teens or using such a garbage piece of writing to do it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Not sure which is worse, teaching BDSM to teens or using such a garbage piece of writing to do it.


 
You would want the progression of introducing sexually explicit deviant acts to kids in a much more smooth venue I suppose?  Make the needle's guage a little smaller so it can't so readily be felt going under the skin eh?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure which is worse, teaching BDSM to teens or using such a garbage piece of writing to do it.
> ...



A little sarcasm is an amazing thing.  Perhaps learning to recognize it?

I was poking fun at what I consider the worst writing to ever sell so well.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Not sure which is worse, teaching BDSM to teens or using such a garbage piece of writing to do it.


 


Silhouette said:


> You would want the progression of introducing sexually explicit deviant acts to kids in a much more smooth venue I suppose?  Make the needle's guage a little smaller so it can't so readily be felt going under the skin eh?


 


WinterBorn said:


> A little sarcasm is an amazing thing. Perhaps learning to recognize it?  I was poking fun at what I consider the worst writing to ever sell so well.


No, you were doing what you do best, introducing a strawman because the topic is bothering the collective..


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure which is worse, teaching BDSM to teens or using such a garbage piece of writing to do it.
> ...



I don't give a rat's-ass what the collective thinks or is bothered by.    But it is amusing that you think you know my motivations.  You must be the next Kreskin.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't give a rat's-ass what the collective thinks or is bothered by.    But it is amusing that you think you know my motivations.  You must be the next Kreskin.


 
Dude you have been posting with me on these threads for what?....years now?  I think I've got a little bit of a feel for your motivations at this point.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a rat's-ass what the collective thinks or is bothered by.    But it is amusing that you think you know my motivations.  You must be the next Kreskin.
> ...



Dude, please point out where I have EVER advocated providing pornographic or obscene materials to middle schoolers?

What grownups do is up to them.  But using a book about BDSM in middle school lessons?  No.  Just no.

But feel free to keep trying.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure which is worse, teaching BDSM to teens or using such a garbage piece of writing to do it.
> ...


 
While drawing attention to the fact that he himself is a crappy writer, who thinks he's in a position to critique the work of PUBLISHED writers.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I am a published author as well.   And 50 Shades of Grey is crappy writing.  It started out as bad fan fiction and went ballistic because suburban housewives want excitement.   I am not the only critic who thinks it is badly written.  Do a bit of research and see?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 12, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


 
I'm sure you are, lol. Letters to the editor of porn mags doesn't count.

I'm not interested in reading it, thanks. I don't gravitate towards porn to begin with.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I am not suggesting anyone read it.  I am saying that the writing sucks.

Here is a review I found on Amazon.  It states it pretty well.

"I really don't like writing bad reviews. I admire people who have the courage to put pen to paper and expose themselves to the whole world, especially those writing erotica. Having just finished this book, however, I feel compelled to write a review.

About half way through the book, I looked up the author to see if she was a teenager. I really did because the characters are out of a 16 year old's fantasy. The main male character is a billionaire (not a millionaire but a billionaire) who speaks fluent French, is basically a concert level pianist, is a fully trained pilot, is athletic, drop dead gorgeous, tall, built perfectly with an enormous penis, and the best lover on the planet. In addition, he's not only self made but is using his money to combat world hunger. Oh yeah, and all of this at the ripe old age of 26! And on top of that, he's never working. Every second is spent having sex or texting and emailing the female character. His billions seem to have just come about by magic. It seriously feels like 2 teenage girls got together and decided to create their "dream man" and came up with Christian Grey.

Then come the sex scenes. The first one is tolerable but as she goes on, they become so unbelievable that it becomes more laughable than erotic. She orgasms at the drop of a hat. He says her name and she orgasms. He simply touches her and she orgasms. It seems that she's climaxing on every page.

Then there's the writing. If you take out the parts where the female character is blushing or chewing her lips, the book will be down to about 50 pages. Almost on every single page, there is a whole section devoted to her blushing, chewing her lips or wondering "Jeez" about something or another. Then there's the use of "shades of". He's "fifty shades of @#$%% up," "she turned 7 shades of crimson," "he's ten shades of x,y, and z." Seriously?

The writing is just not up to par, the characters are unbelievable, and the sex verges on the comical. I don't know what happens in the remaining books and I do not intend to read them to find out. But given the maturity level of the first book, I imagine that they get married, have 2 perfect children, cure world hunger, and live happily ever after while riding into the sunset, as the female character climaxes on her horse causing her to chew her bottom lip and blush fifty shades of crimson. Jeez!"


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

You sound shocked that porn focuses on immediate gratification Winterborn.  I never took you for naive.

The point is, WHAT was porn doing in a Jr. Highschool puzzle handed out in class?  And why didn't the teacher second guess it?  Check the title of this thread for the answers to those questions.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> You sound shocked that porn focuses on immediate gratification Winterborn.  I never took you for naive.
> 
> The point is, WHAT was porn doing in a Jr. Highschool puzzle handed out in class?  And why didn't the teacher second guess it?  Check the title of this thread for the answers to those questions.



There are books that deal with explicitly sexual topics that are still well written books.   That the subject matter is sexual is no excuse for bad writing.

And there are serious problems with the BDSM as portrayed in the book.  But that is an entirely different topic.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> You sound shocked that porn focuses on immediate gratification Winterborn.  I never took you for naive.
> 
> The point is, WHAT was porn doing in a Jr. Highschool puzzle handed out in class?  And why didn't the teacher second guess it?  Check the title of this thread for the answers to those questions.


 


WinterBorn said:


> There are books that deal with explicitly sexual topics that are still well written books.   That the subject matter is sexual is no excuse for bad writing.
> 
> And there are serious problems with the BDSM as portrayed in the book.  But that is an entirely different topic.


Sorry, but you seem to be purposefully misinterpreting the topic of this thread, even admitting that you're doing that.

So I can only conclude it is purposeful.  Would you like to share your reasons as to why you're doing that?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 12, 2015)

The problem, as far as I can see, is that the only books that a teacher can use to engage their students is such a piece of shit.

The spin in the OP is as ludicrous as any of Sil's threads. Those shitty books are incredibly popular with middle schoolers, and it's pretty clear that the teacher's thought process was something along the lines of "Well, at least they're reading..."


----------



## washamericom (Feb 12, 2015)

there's a 50 sog _vermont teddy bear_. as i am a vermonter i can strongly say, this is never good for our state, the children, nor the bear.

creepy...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 12, 2015)

washamericom said:


> there's a 50 sog _vermont teddy bear_. as i am a vermonter i can strongly say, this is never good for our state, the children, nor the bear.



The Vermont Teddy Bear Company doesn't represent the state of Vermont.

Where in VT do you live? I've got a house there outside of Ludlow, it's the best place on earth.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > You sound shocked that porn focuses on immediate gratification Winterborn.  I never took you for naive.
> ...



I started out making a smartass remark.  Then you insisted I was in favor of erotica being used in middle schools, and even claimed to know my motivations for posting my initial comment.   Then Kaz comes in with her vitriolic remarks, which, like your comments about my motivations, have absolutely nothing to do with the topic either.   But somehow only my remarks are worthy of being called off topic?

I see what happened as wrong and bad.  But I do not see it as a serious trend.  The parents have stepped up, as they should, and called the school out and are pushing for an investigation.  Once the investigation is complete I would love to hear how this happened.  Until then, it is not as interesting to me as it seems to be to you.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 12, 2015)

Judging by the graphics the teacher had to put a lot of work into this sleazy crap. Did he/she get assistance from the principal or the district? Maybe Hollywood has free stuff to loan teachers who are interested in pornography. The creepy part is that the teacher apparently targeted five children for explicit lessons in pornography. I would be very concerned if I was a parent of one of these children.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > there's a 50 sog _vermont teddy bear_. as i am a vermonter i can strongly say, this is never good for our state, the children, nor the bear.
> ...



I spent a great deal of time in and around Rutland some years ago.  Vermont truly is a special place.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 12, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I can't wait to get to the point in my career that I can live full-time up there.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> You sound shocked that porn focuses on immediate gratification Winterborn.  I never took you for naive.
> 
> The point is, WHAT was porn doing in a Jr. Highschool puzzle handed out in class?  And why didn't the teacher second guess it?  Check the title of this thread for the answers to those questions.



I'm wondering also how the puzzle got PHOTOCOPIED by accident? Before it was passed out to a few students BEFORE the mistake was caught. I think maybe 5 students, and one student sneaked a copy onto social media so the story leaked out.

Was it a puzzle the teacher had with personal materials outside of class? 
Did someone slip it in as a joke on someone?

Clearly it was a mistake but how did it happen logistically.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way to stop it is to abolish government schools.  People won't put up with this kind of shit when they can put their kid in a different school.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> I'm wondering also how the puzzle got PHOTOCOPIED by accident? Before it was passed out to a few students BEFORE the mistake was caught. I think maybe 5 students, and one student sneaked a copy onto social media so the story leaked out.
> 
> Was it a puzzle the teacher had with personal materials outside of class?
> Did someone slip it in as a joke on someone?
> ...


 
Let's rephrase that:  You're HOPING it was a mistake so this won't look bad for the LGBT church.  But we all know where this crap is heading don't we?  We've always known.  Right straight at the little ones..

Did you pick up your Harvey Milk stamps at the Post Office yet?...    You know, the ones with the rainbow logo on them?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 12, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


The OP is yet another slippery slope fallacy – and the premise of the thread fails consequently.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2015)

Huffpo helps the spin..  Monessen Middle School Students Given Fifty Shades Of Grey Puzzles


> Superintendent Leanne Spazak said the circumstances of the puzzle are under investigation.
> One school board member who didn't attend the meeting told WTAE-TV that the puzzle was a big mistake.
> "It was a huge but unintentional error and collected from the five students involved as soon as it was realized," Roberta Bergstedt wrote in an email. "Unfortunately one copy was taken by a student who then posted it on social media."


 
Odd, she says the circumstances are under investigation, then proclaims that the investigation is finished and that it was "all a big mistake".  Seems like a premature conclusion while the investigation is going on.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering also how the puzzle got PHOTOCOPIED by accident? Before it was passed out to a few students BEFORE the mistake was caught. I think maybe 5 students, and one student sneaked a copy onto social media so the story leaked out.
> ...



If it was intended, the teacher would not have retracted it after handing it out to 5 students.

The whole thing would have gone on as a lesson, and we would hear about it later.

Not sure if the teacher wasn't paying attention to what was photocopied, or what.

[An example of an intentional case was the teacher caught AFTER giving a lap dance to a student in class
that was intended as a joke or something. The class was teasing him and the teacher got involved and went too far.
That was carried out with full intention, and the thought process was off.]

I have no idea how this puzzle handout could happen, and will wait to hear if it ever gets reported.

If it was intended as something related to popular culture or "literature/movies", I DON'T see how it was possible
the teacher missed those explicit words, many of which had to be redacted,
as opposed to the ones that were marginal and "could have been overlooked."

(The most I ever got in trouble for was assuming a student bringing in his MAXIM magazine
to school was "no different from other popular magazines" before I found out that
"other people" considered this a MEN'S magazine similar to Playboy.)


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Huffpo helps the spin..  Monessen Middle School Students Given Fifty Shades Of Grey Puzzles
> 
> 
> > Superintendent Leanne Spazak said the circumstances of the puzzle are under investigation.
> ...



Odd, you have once again failed to understand how quotes work.  The Superintendent said the circumstances are under investigation.  Another school board member, Roberta Bergstedt, said it was an error.  Two different people.  Also, where did anyone 'proclaim the investigation is finished'?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering also how the puzzle got PHOTOCOPIED by accident? Before it was passed out to a few students BEFORE the mistake was caught. I think maybe 5 students, and one student sneaked a copy onto social media so the story leaked out.
> ...



Because of course you are going to equate this situation, which appears to have nothing to do with homosexuality or homosexuals in any way, with the supposed homosexual agenda you like to harp about.  

Ready to misquote the years-old Prince's Trust Index yet?


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering also how the puzzle got PHOTOCOPIED by accident? Before it was passed out to a few students BEFORE the mistake was caught. I think maybe 5 students, and one student sneaked a copy onto social media so the story leaked out.
> ...


BTW Silhouette I totally "missed or overlooked" the insinuations you were making in your message ^
where you "assume I am pushing some weird political agenda."

If you must know, I end up taking the very unpopular stance that businesses should not be harassed
fined or penalized for turning down services at gay weddings they don't wish to attend,
and I believe that both beliefs for or against gay marriage should be treated equally as political beliefs
and either leave them out of laws, resolve conflicts between them, and/or write laws NEUTRALLY enough
to be accepted by both sides as inclusive and fair and not imposing or discriminating by creed or agenda.

I believe in RESOLVING conflicts, which is a lot harder to do if people are jumping all over each other.

Because I believe in making decisions by consensus, not by coercion, I am probably more feared and misunderstood by the very people you "seem to" accuse me of backing.

If you can see how you made this mistake by "jumping the gun" and not checking carefully in advance,
maybe you can see how other people make mistakes and don't exercise perfect judgment and discretion either!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> If you must know, I end up taking *the very unpopular stance that businesses should not be harassed
> fined or penalized for turning down services at gay weddings* they don't wish to attend...


 
Uh, were you aware that the "Boycott A&E" Facebook page in response to them trying to cancel Duck Dynasty because Phil Robertson said he didn't believe gay marriage was right, got over a MILLION "likes" in less than 24 hours?

Were you aware that lines wrapped around the block at Chic Fil-As across the country to support Chic Fil-A's owner's stance that gay marriage wasn't right?

Do you think in 20 years from now, the way things appear to be going with this subcultural movement that kids will be doing worse things than the 50 shades of gray wordsearch in their curriculums?

Harassing people for their freedom of speech is NOT a popular concept.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2015)

I hardly think that persecuting people for having an opinion should EVER become vogue in the USA.  If it is, you no longer have your beloved America, America.

So I suppose this teacher was just expressing her first amendment rights in the classroom.  She shared with them something s/he felt wouldn't be rebuked by society.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 13, 2015)

Most of the modern day Progressives are complete degenerates.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2015)

OK, so the official Huffpo-style spin is that the teacher had nothing to do with passing out this perverted word search to the kids..This whole thing below is a quote so I'll just post the link to what actually has been discovered:  Fifty Shades Of Grey Word Search Puzzles Given to Middle School Students Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind 

**********
"*School officials with the Monessen School District reportedly began an investigation into the matter the day prior, asserting that no solid information had been gathered as of Wednesday [day before yesterday]*...

Infowars reached out to district officials and was unable to learn any additional information regarding who provided the worksheets to students.
A *parent speaking with CBS Pittsburgh stated that several administrators including the school’s principal refused to answer questions when an audio recording device was present.*...

Although unconfirmed, *one parent stated that the district was already aware of the responsible teacher but has thus far refused to release a name*.
Regardless, many parents feel the situation represents the continued sexualization of young school children.

Parents of a middle school student in California were outraged last June when a sex-ed teacher asked their daughter “how far she would go” sexually during an in-class assignment.

The father of a female middle school student was equally upset several months earlier when his daughter discovered a school poster that listed graphic sexual acts. The school claimed the poster was simply part of a health and science curriculum.

As if middle school wasn’t early enough, Chicago public school administrators demanded that all kindergarten children receive mandatory sex-ed courses in 2013. Similarly, feminist groups attempted to force classes on kindergartners in California as well.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 13, 2015)

The Teacher or Teachers involved, deserve a good ole fashioned beat down. The parents should be allowed to 'meet' with them privately.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 13, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > If you must know, I end up taking *the very unpopular stance that businesses should not be harassed
> ...



I agree with you that people like us are opposed to such harassment.

What I'm saying is that the lawsuits brought against these businesses have been WINNING
which sets the wrong precedents. But there have been fines imposed on people, and this is
not just a "voluntary demand by online petitioning" -- these are mandatory court decisions and state sanctioned actions.

This needs to be CORRECTED not just protested through social media.

It will take LEGAL corrections and LEGISLATIVE corrections, now that rulings and laws have been passed
pushing these kinds of punishments on people.

So this is popular enough to get pushed through laws and courts, endorsing the idea of defending the plaintiffs
and thus finding against the businesses for the beliefs of their owners and operators.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> I agree with you that people like us are opposed to such harassment.
> 
> What I'm saying is that the lawsuits brought against these businesses have been WINNING
> which sets the wrong precedents.
> ...


 
Popularity and the courts have nothing to do with each other.  Five or six activist judges don't reflect the feelings of 100s of millions of people..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you that people like us are opposed to such harassment.
> ...



By the same token, the feelings of 100s of millions of people do not change our constitutional protections (unless those people call for amending said document).

And, of course, it is exceedingly unlikely that multiple hundreds of millions of people in this country have the same opinion on just about any subject.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> By the same token, the feelings of 100s of millions of people do not change our constitutional protections (unless those people call for amending said document).And, of course, it is exceedingly unlikely that multiple hundreds of millions of people in this country have the same opinion on just about any subject.


See, I knew this thread would evolve into "gay marriage rights".

Check the title.  And realize who is claiming this thread as their stump.

Why would this teacher feel she was permitted by society to distribute this deviant-sex word search puzzle to Jr. High kids?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > By the same token, the feelings of 100s of millions of people do not change our constitutional protections (unless those people call for amending said document).And, of course, it is exceedingly unlikely that multiple hundreds of millions of people in this country have the same opinion on just about any subject.
> ...



Who says she felt she was permitted to do anything of the sort?  I thought that there was an investigation and the early reports claim it was a mistake.  But a mistake wouldn't fit with your agenda, so I'm sure you'll never believe that could be true.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 15, 2015)

Public Schools have become playgrounds for pervert pedophiles. Who knows who they're allowing to be around the children anymore? American Parents would be very wise to seek other education alternatives. Avoid the Public School System if possible.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 15, 2015)

It does seem to be a distubing trend..


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Who says she felt she was permitted to do anything of the sort? I thought that there was an investigation and the early reports claim it was a mistake. But a mistake wouldn't fit with your agenda, so I'm sure you'll never believe that could be true.


No, Huffpo sourced an anonymous person supposedly from the school saying it was not the teacher's fault. As of last Wednesday an investigation was under way.

Here's how Huffpo put it to cover the situation: "The school official said an investigation was under way. The unnamed school official says it wasn't the teacher's fault.  It isn't the first time this excuse was tried on the same book.

How can an investigation's conclusions still be pending while an "unnamed" conclusion that you are relying on be found? It can't. The kids so far say the teacher handed out the puzzle, knowing that s/he was doing so.

Here's a similar situation:



> A Philadelphia mother wants her *son’s high school teacher* fired after *he bought the teen the novel Fifty Shades of Grey for in-class reading*.
> Maya Ladson says she was shocked to find a copy of the racy read in her 14-year-old’s book bag back on March 9. That shock turned to outrage when she found out how he got the book. Teacher Buys Student Fifty Shades of Grey for Reading Class NBC 10 Philadelphia


The excuse then also? "The teacher didn't know what he was doing!"..


> The school *claims the whole situation is a misunderstanding*. Aidoo asked his students for a list of suggestions of books he should order for an independent reading assignment. *He said he wasn’t aware of the "Fifty Shades" book's mature themes*.
> "Unfortunately, Mr. Aidoo did not have an awareness of this popular book and ordered it with his own money," the school's Chief Operating Officer Yvonne Turner told NBC10.com. Student Given Fifty Shades of Grey But Teacher Didn t Know It Was Racy


Yes, I'm sure that a middle school teacher didn't know how to read the book jacket to discover the explicit material that was within the book before he handed it to that boy in his class. They didn't buy it and the district suspended him.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 15, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> It does seem to be a distubing trend..



Parents are very wary to say the least. They just don't know who they're allowing to be around children anymore. There seems to be no standards or accountability. It seems like any pervert pedophile can just waltz into a class room and prey on the children. Other alternative education options have to be considered. Sending your child into the Public School sewer isn't a very appealing option at this point.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 15, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem to be a distubing trend..
> ...


 I completely disagree.  The worst abuses of this type exist in alternative schooling situations where there is intrinsically less oversight. 

This is the mistake most parents make.  At least in public schools all manner of oversight exists and it is the reason that teacher got suspended.  The problem is society and its wilfull blindness to screen out the obvious creeps.  Pervs gravitate towards kids so any application for a teaching credential at the college level should come with a very scrutinizing barrage of psychological tests of the applicant to see if they "really really desire to be around kids".  I would send my kid first to a teacher's classroom where the teacher was grumpy and annoyed with the kids before I sent them to one where the teacher really really really likes to be around kids.  Just little red flags.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 15, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is despicable.  The parents should remove their children from that school immediately.  Home school them and let the school board know that Americans are not going to tolerate this wickedness being taught to their children.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 15, 2015)

Again, I disagree.  This isn't a platform about public vs private or Christian or homeschooling.  Personally, I feel that public schools, properly overseen and with teachers paid well so only the best of the best arrive to teach children are the best environments for kids to grow, learn, integrate into the big social world (without mommy and daddy, where they all will wind up so the sooner they learn this the better) etc.

This is a thread about an inappropriate sexualized topic, introduced by a teacher who felt that society would support this move.  Otherwise, s/he wouldn't have done it.  That's the core of the problem.  Look for this type of "teaching" everywhere.  When the norm slides this far down, even private schools will experience pressure from the larger world around them to "conform or be rejected as freaks".  That's a very powerful motivator for change for kids, even if the adults are thinking their shrinking utopian island will continue to protect them from an ever-deviating society all around them.

This is a line drawn in the sand at the public school level...not a call to retreat even further into your insular little islands and turn your back on facing what is mowing you down like grass.  It will find the kids.  It may take a few years longer but the islands of private schools will be inundated too in a matter of one or two more decades...tops.

So you'd best pull your heads out of the sand, stop with the "hey this is our chance to push private/Christian schools", roll up your sleeves and join the fight on the front lines against this stuff where it exists NOW...before it's too late...


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I am still curious about why there were only 5 copies handed out.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I am still curious about why there were only 5 copies handed out.



Shhh, you'll spoil Sil's rant!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Well, that's how you see it. And i'm ok with that. But others feel very differently. There just doesn't seem to be standards and accountability anymore. They're allowing too many pervert pedophiles around the children. 

The Public School System has become a playground for the pervs. So I can understand a parent wanting to go a different route. I mean, dropping your child off into the Public School unknown for 8hrs a day, is a very scary proposition these days.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



This should be fun.......

Do you have any statistics or other evidence to show that public schools have become 'a playground for the pervs'?  Has there been an increase in parental complaints about sexual content in lesson plans, an increase in criminal charges against school employees for sexual behavior to/around kids, etc.?

Or is it that you've read a few news stories like this and decided it is a national trend in public schools?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Hey, you're free to drop your child off into the Public School unknown for 8hrs a day. That's your call. But Parents need to have other options available. Who are these Teachers? They're complete strangers. Having so much faith they'll do the right thing when it comes to your child, seems to be a pretty frightening gamble. Why take the chance? Probably best to seek alternatives at this point.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 16, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I am still curious about why there were only 5 copies handed out.


 To five of the teacher's "favorite students", no doubt..

Next stupid question?  Even one book handed out (as was the case with the teacher in Philli) is too many.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I am still curious about why there were only 5 copies handed out.
> ...



Yes, probably the ones the pervert chose to perv on most.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hey, you're free to drop your child off into the Public School unknown for 8hrs a day. That's your call. But Parents need to have other options available. Who are these Teachers? They're complete strangers. Having so much faith they'll do the right thing when it comes to your child, seems to be a pretty frightening gamble. Why take the chance? Probably best to seek alternatives at this point.


 
True story, I knew a woman personally that everyone loved (I didn't care for her much, she made my skin crawl at the get-go).  You know, one of those schmarmy gals that made all the social rounds, rubbing elbows and really putting on a show whenever people were around.  She was into being an aide at charter schools.  She even pretended to be a teacher once before they found out she didn't have a credential.  Turns out the reports started trickling in that kids were being "touched" in inappropriate places by her.  Her husband, super crazy & super aggressive makes it so nobody will challenge her legally.  So she is still teaching at private schools.  Last I heard she's working with the most vulnerable of all, the least able to know enough or to report what is going on: handicapped kids.  Everyone who doesn't know her dark side thinks she's a saint..

..At least at public schools there are real and pressing standards, and tons of oversight.  Just because you don't know someone, doesn't mean that they haven't been scrutinized and continue to be scrutinized.  In fact, an anonymous teacher has a better chance of being fired than some crony that everyone is friends with (and therefore extremely uncomfortable about confronting should any problems arise).  I've seen this issue play out more than once.  There isn't enough money in the world to make me send a child to a charter or private school..


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you're free to drop your child off into the Public School unknown for 8hrs a day. That's your call. But Parents need to have other options available. Who are these Teachers? They're complete strangers. Having so much faith they'll do the right thing when it comes to your child, seems to be a pretty frightening gamble. Why take the chance? Probably best to seek alternatives at this point.
> ...



Let's be real, dropping your child off with a bunch of strangers and hoping for the best, is a pretty insane dangerous crapshoot. I mean, this is your child we're talking about. Times have changed. Too many sick degenerates out there now.

But hey, if you wanna take that gamble, so be it. That's on you. But alternatives need to be available. I think Homeschooling is one great alternative. But there are others.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Let's be real, dropping your child off with a bunch of strangers and hoping for the best, is a pretty insane dangerous crapshoot. I mean, this is your child we're talking about. Times have changed. Too many sick degenerates out there now.
> 
> But hey, if you wanna take that gamble, so be it. That's on you. But alternatives need to be available. I think Homeschooling is one great alternative. But there are others.


 
Homeschooling retards kids socially and let's face it, this world is big and scary and complicated.  If a child does not learn early and easily about the big bad world out there and how all the scheisters operate, their false utopian dreamworld might be a danger to them.  A child grown wary of the reptiles in a controlled environment will be better able to adapt and be safe in the big world out there.  There are many lessons also about give and take with others that a child raised in a homeschool just won't learn at all. 

We should start another thread about that though because it has nothing to do with this one.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be real, dropping your child off with a bunch of strangers and hoping for the best, is a pretty insane dangerous crapshoot. I mean, this is your child we're talking about. Times have changed. Too many sick degenerates out there now.
> ...



That theory has been consistently proven to be bogus. Homeschooling is actually proving to be a great alternative to Government Schooling. There is no indication Public Schools are producing 'socially superior' citizens. And what does 'socially superior' even mean anyway. If anything, Public Schools are producing very disturbing results these days.

I think alternatives like Homeschooling are the logical way forward. The Public School System is on its last legs. At this point, you'd only be sending your child into a decaying dangerous mess. Why take the chance? Choose other options.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Pervin on the children and bitchin about 'Global Warming' pretty much sums up what the Communist/Progressive assholes are doing in the class room these days. I would advise all Americans to really consider alternatives to Government Schooling. It's the logical way forward.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Pervin on the children and bitchin about 'Global Warming' pretty much sums up what the Communist/Progressive assholes are doing in the class room these days. I would advise all Americans to really consider alternatives to Government Schooling. It's the logical way forward.


 Sorry, I'm a democrat who believes in climate change because my eyes and ears of 50 years tell me for a fact weather conditions aren't normal at all.

This subject we both agree on though.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Pervin on the children and bitchin about 'Global Warming' pretty much sums up what the Communist/Progressive assholes are doing in the class room these days. I would advise all Americans to really consider alternatives to Government Schooling. It's the logical way forward.
> ...



Cult-like zealotry. It doesn't belong in the class room. Sadly, perving on the children and pushing political agendas has become all-too prevalent in Public Schools. And that is on you Communists/Progressives for the most part. Parents have every right to be very concerned with what's going on in the Public Schools. They need alternatives. That's just the reality.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Hah!  Great non-answer.

I guess I'll just assume you have no actual evidence for your claim.

Why was it ok for parents to drop their kids in school for 8 hours a day with complete strangers in the past?  What do you think has changed so drastically that public schools have gone from safe to danger zones?  Let me guess....something along the lines of 'schools are filled with pervs now' with no actual evidence, right?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The past is the past. Times have changed. But like i said, you wanna have absolute faith that complete strangers are always gonna do the right thing when it comes to your child, than so be it. That's all on you. But others are gonna choose alternatives. So don't try to take those alternatives away. You do what you wanna do. But leave others alone.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So again......you have no answer, you will just make shit up.  Got it, that's your usual M.O. 

But please, continue to put words in my mouth as though you are making a coherent argument!


----------



## mdk (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering also how the puzzle got PHOTOCOPIED by accident? Before it was passed out to a few students BEFORE the mistake was caught. I think maybe 5 students, and one student sneaked a copy onto social media so the story leaked out.
> ...



Good lord, do all roads lead back to gays with you? This story has literally nothing to do with gay people and yet you've managed to shoe-horn them into this story regardless. Pathetic.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 16, 2015)

paulitician said:


> The Teacher or Teachers involved, deserve a good ole fashioned beat down. The parents should be allowed to 'meet' with them privately.



Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?

I suppose such thuggery and deviance is considered to be acceptable and desirable by most libertarians. If a person only hung out with other libertarians and similar deviants, that person might not ever learn that such behavior is considered to be totally unacceptable by decent society.

That's why I'm staging this intervention. Paulitiician, you're clearly dangerous and violent. You need to be put on a watch list and barred from living near decent people.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 16, 2015)

Back to the topic...

...why did the teacher feel that handing out this word search puzzle was appropriate in the first place?  My answer to that question is in the title: s/he simply felt s/he was on the "right side of history" doing so...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> ...why did the teacher feel that handing out this word search puzzle was appropriate in the first place?  My answer to that question is in the title: s/he simply felt s/he was on the "right side of history" doing so...



Why do you assume that a)the teacher felt handing out the puzzle was appropriate and b)you know the reason the teacher felt that way?


----------



## mdk (Feb 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the topic...
> ...



Clearly whomever handed out this puzzle did do b/c of gays...or something. Almost everything boils done to gays with Silhouette, a true but entertaining one trick pony.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Can't make it any clearer for you. You're free to have absolute faith in complete strangers always doing the right thing when it comes to your child. So just go ahead and drop em off with the strangers for 8hrs a day. I won't stop you. You make your own decisions. But don't feel you can make others' decisions. Parents have every right to be deeply worried about what's going on in Public Schools these days. They're completely justified in seeking education alternatives.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> ...why did the teacher feel that handing out this word search puzzle was appropriate in the first place?  My answer to that question is in the title: s/he simply felt s/he was on the "right side of history" doing so...


 


Montrovant said:


> Why do you assume that a)the teacher felt handing out the puzzle was appropriate and b)you know the reason the teacher felt that way?


 
A. The teacher has a brain, I assume.  The teacher knows the rules on pornography and children, I assume.  And if the teacher doesn't have either of those two things, the teacher should not have made it through the credential program at his/her university.  Unless of course one of the required courses for getting that credential is "neo-child psychology and how adult-child sex can be beneficial to the child 101"  See this link & OP for details on that: Prince s Trust Survey The Voices of the Voteless Children in Gay Marriage Debate US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

B. If the teacher handed out material known to them (see A.) to be pornographic to middle-schoolers then the ONLY conclusion one could draw is that the teacher felt it was appropriate to do within society's constraints.  Unlike the teacher in Philly who handed out 50 Shades of Gray to just one student (presumably to woo that student sexually), the teacher in this instance handed out the word search to at least 5 students according to reports.  The teacher had to be thinking that at least one of those 5 students would be discussing that word search with other peers...which then would trickle up to adult ears; or that one of them would simply tell another adult.  So the teacher was pushing the envelope on what was acceptable with kids sexually.  I also assume in my deduction that the teacher wasn't trying to burn his/her job and wanted to keep it.  So that bolsters my conclusion that the teacher, intelligent enough to get a college degree and a credential, handed out the word search to 5 students, logically-presumed such titillating material would cause a stir, and did so without reservations or fear of losing his/her job.

I'd like to hear your alternative explanations to A & B Montrovant.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2015)

mamooth said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The Teacher or Teachers involved, deserve a good ole fashioned beat down. The parents should be allowed to 'meet' with them privately.
> ...



Piss off. These degenerates should never be allowed around children again. And to hell with you for defending them. So here's my intervention for you... I hope you get Ebola in your rectum real soon!!


----------



## mamooth (Feb 17, 2015)

Sadly, addicts usually don't recover until they hit rock-bottom. That includes hate-addicts like Paulitician. He's still got a good ways to fall.

Fortunately for him, he's got all of his well-worn Shades of Grey books to comfort him on the way down, as he raves about all the people he wants to see beaten and killed.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 17, 2015)

Just in case this gets lost on a back page...

..


Silhouette said:


> Back to the topic...
> ...why did the teacher feel that handing out this word search puzzle was appropriate in the first place? My answer to that question is in the title: s/he simply felt s/he was on the "right side of history" doing so...





Montrovant said:


> Why do you assume that a)the teacher felt handing out the puzzle was appropriate and b)you know the reason the teacher felt that way?


A. The teacher has a brain, I assume. The teacher knows the rules on pornography and children, I assume. And if the teacher doesn't have either of those two things, the teacher should not have made it through the credential program at his/her university. Unless of course one of the required courses for getting that credential is "neo-child psychology and how adult-child sex can be beneficial to the child 101" See this link & OP for details on that: Prince s Trust Survey The Voices of the Voteless Children in Gay Marriage Debate US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

B. If the teacher handed out material known to them (see A.) to be pornographic to middle-schoolers then the ONLY conclusion one could draw is that the teacher felt it was appropriate to do within society's constraints. Unlike the teacher in Philly who handed out 50 Shades of Gray to just one student (presumably to woo that student sexually), the teacher in this instance handed out the word search to at least 5 students according to reports. The teacher had to be thinking that at least one of those 5 students would be discussing that word search with other peers...which then would trickle up to adult ears; or that one of them would simply tell another adult. So the teacher was pushing the envelope on what was acceptable with kids sexually. I also assume in my deduction that the teacher wasn't trying to burn his/her job and wanted to keep it. So that bolsters my conclusion that the teacher, intelligent enough to get a college degree and a credential, handed out the word search to 5 students, logically-presumed such titillating material would cause a stir, and did so without reservations or fear of losing his/her job.

I'd like to hear your alternative explanations to A & B Montrovant.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Sadly, addicts usually don't recover until they hit rock-bottom. That includes hate-addicts like Paulitician. He's still got a good ways to fall.
> 
> Fortunately for him, he's got all of his well-worn Shades of Grey books to comfort him on the way down, as he raves about all the people he wants to see beaten and killed.



You should be fighting to get these pervert pedophiles out of the class room. But instead you're defending them. So spare me the high & mighty Bullshite. Shame on you.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 17, 2015)

paulitician said:


> *You should be fighting to get these pervert pedophiles out of the class room*. But instead you're defending them. So spare me the high & mighty Bullshite. Shame on you.


That would be a big fight indeed Paulitician.  The point of this thread is that this is (or will be quite soon...think: Education Czar Jennings' "fisting" curriculum recently) the trend in ALL schools.  Your private schools may be immune for a time, but they too will fall.  Pretty soon it will be a tiny bastion of homeschoolers hiding their children forever from society at large where 13 year olds and younger are doing lap dances for business men and women after taking a course on "pleasing adults" in the 3rd grade.

Don't laugh.  It happened this way and worse in Ancient Greece.  Homosexuality had become so quietly and incrementally normalized in that culture; pedophilia the natural twin of that movement for some reason, that mothers willingly gave up their SIX YEAR OLD SONS to grown men to enter into a sexual relationship with them to give their sons a boost socially by networking that way.  Those little sodomized boys grew up in turn to sodomize little boys and this was their culture.  By and large this became the norm and nobody batted an eyelash in surprise.

THAT is the topic of this thread: the incremental normalizing of that which should be kept from children.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > *You should be fighting to get these pervert pedophiles out of the class room*. But instead you're defending them. So spare me the high & mighty Bullshite. Shame on you.
> ...



I hear ya. Hope you're not proven correct though. I still think things can change for the better. I'm an optimist. But it starts with getting the perverts and political zealots out of the class room. 

I mean, Teachers preying on children and constantly ranting & raving about 'Global Warming' in the class room, has become all-too common. The curriculum is a mess. So until things change, i would advise Parents to definitely seek education alternatives.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Just in case this gets lost on a back page...
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



First, good job once again bringing up the Prince's Trust Index that you have linked so often and misquoted or lied about so often!  

For the first point, unlike you, I'm willing to entertain the possibility that handing out the puzzles was a mistake.  An unforgivable mistake, perhaps, but still potentially a mistake.  Even if it was intentional, just because it was done doesn't mean the teacher felt that it is acceptable in society or in that particular school to do so.  Do you honestly believe that people only do things they feel are accepted by society at large?

Which brings us to the second point.  Because the first point is still open to question, the second becomes an impossibility.  How can we know the motivations of an act that we aren't even certain was intentional?  And again, even assuming it was intentional, you make some strange assumptions regarding intent.  How do you know the teacher wanted to keep his/her job?  Maybe this was some sort of lashing out by a person having mental problems.  Maybe they thought they could hide it from the rest of the school.  Maybe they didn't think the parents would actually notice.  You give an awful lot of credit to the intelligence of teachers, as though they cannot make bad or irrational decisions, as though getting a teaching degree automatically means one lives a logical life.  This is a middle school teacher we're talking about.  

As usual, you see what you want to push your own views and ignore all other possibility.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 17, 2015)

paulitician said:


> I hear ya. Hope you're not proven correct though. I still think things can change for the better. I'm an optimist. But it starts with getting the perverts and political zealots out of the class room.
> 
> I mean, Teachers preying on children and constantly ranting & raving about 'Global Warming' in the class room, has become all-too common. The curriculum is a mess. So until things change, i would advise Parents to definitely seek education alternatives.


 
You will have ZERO success "getting the perverts ..out of the classroom" if you do not first elimate their coup on the bedrock of social mores: marriage.  If they gain that foothold, all the legal chasms that will open up for their litigious army (by virtue of being the first sexual lifestyle EVER to gain special constitutional protections) will be too vast and too extensive.  You will be pissing in the wind by that time.

Nope, if you care about what children will be learning in classrooms public and private across the nations, you will care first about the torpedo heading right at the heart of society: marriage.  Return that question to the states and your battle is half-won.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 17, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I never said anything about having absolute faith in strangers.  I never said anything about making decisions for others about what they do in raising their children.  

You can't make it any clearer that you have no basis on which to make your claims about the perversion in public schools.  You have not provided one jot of evidence, not even any anecdotal evidence, that public school classrooms are dangerously perverse now where they were not in the past.  All you have done is taken my question and tried to turn it into an extreme position so as to avoid giving any of that evidence while maintaining your claim.

Since that is how you generally do things, I won't feign surprise.


----------



## mdk (Feb 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. Hope you're not proven correct though. I still think things can change for the better. I'm an optimist. But it starts with getting the perverts and political zealots out of the class room.
> ...



Why am I not surprised that you believe this stupid and idiotic word search is the fault of gays getting married. You're becoming more unhinged by the day but it does provide a well needed dose of comedy.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Just in case this gets lost on a back page...
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Hi Silhouette:
A. I would agree with you if such teacher intended, felt it was appropriate, and never considered a problem with such material. I don't think anyone would argue with that, and if they did, they need to be corrected not you! 
Such errors can't be reversed after the damage is done, so it is important to have teachers with sense who can see the difference and not make such poor judgments. If that is what happened here, of course.

However, there are other possible scenarios:
1. the teacher had this kind of adult material as their personal literature, and didn't mean to slip it into the classroom

I would argue this is close to scenario A where it is "ill advised" to have a teacher where this can too easily go wrong.
Such as having a teacher who is a porn star, and it disrupts the class and school, even though they are supposedly
"keeping their private life separate from school"; that isn't going to happen.

2. the teacher does not subscribe to such literature, but happened to have used some source that had this in it,
didn't pay attention, and somehow copied inappropriate material and passed it out until it was caught after 5 handouts.

Scenario 1 I would agree with you are NOT worth the risk of exposing the kids
to adult things the parents don't approve of. Scenario 2 is forgivable if the parents/school agree, but if they
don't, they should have discretion to replace the teacher for a negligent mistake that is too hard to explain to others.

But there are other scenarios as well:
B.
2. the material came from some other source, like another teacher where it was assumed to be prescreened,
and the teacher normally doesn't keep such material.
But it accidentally got mixed in and photocopied and passed around by the teacher

3. Some other student/joker slipped in copies of their own material as a joke on the class or the teacher who didn't notice the swap and started passing it around.

So Silhouette
YES I can think of at least TWO (or 2.5) scenarios where I would agree with you.
but the other 2 (or 2.5) involve carelessness or problems from other people besides just the teacher doing this intentionally.

If a student did this, and the teacher caught it fairly quickly, are you going to punish the teacher or the student who did this?

Just a hypothetical.

Just to show that although I agree with you, there are other reasons not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. Hope you're not proven correct though. I still think things can change for the better. I'm an optimist. But it starts with getting the perverts and political zealots out of the class room.
> ...



Sorry Silhouette
I agree that the marriage issue will open up the dialogue and force parties to reach a consensus, 
so that is a key pivotal focus, but it is not the direct issue itself.

The REAL issue that needs to be addressed is that homosexuality involves a spiritual condition and process.

So the people who have successfully HEALED of either homosexual or other unwanted sexual attractions
did so through spiritual therapy of forgiveness, acceptance and healing.

this NEVER works in an environment of rejection and judgment.

So you are shooting yourself in the foot by rejecting gay marriage for others.

What you CAN do which IS correct is to defend your OWN views in marriage being a private and personal
spiritual commitment between husband and wife and keep it out of the state. That part is correct and defensible.

If you really want to do more to end the confusion over homosexuality,
read the book "Homosexuality: Can it be healed" by Francis MacNutt who explains it the best I've seen anybody,
and he and his wife and ministry have experience in what it takes someone to heal of their homosexual past.

*Francis:* *The sad thing is that conservative Christians often don't offer homosexuals anything except condemnation. It takes six months of weekly individual counseling and an intense changing and building up of the individual. Shouting about it doesn't help very much. It just makes things worse.*

======================
Interview - Francis Judith MacNutt - Mastering Life

*David: *Someone has suggested that homosexuals need to have their confused orientation healed before they are allowed into the priesthood. What do you think about that?

*Francis:* Unfortunately, I don't think there is that much known among the clergy as a whole about healing the homosexual. That is why we are trying to bring healing back into the church. Even with physical healing, it's not fully understood in the population of priests that it can take place.

*David: *You've had a lot of success in your ministry with healing the homosexual. What do you do? How do you pray for a homosexual?

*Francis:* We've had some and Judith's had more actually. She had 20 clients when she was seeing patients in Clearwater who were either homosexual or lesbian in orientation, and they were all healed. *Now, it took time. I think that really needs to be said. It is mostly over a period of time and in some depth.*

*David: *Tell a story or two of people that you minister to, Judith, in this area to illustrate how you try to help the homosexual.

*Judith:* The first thing that has to be said is that they must want to be healed. By and large there are a lot of homosexuals and lesbians that are very happy with their lifestyle. They have found someone that they really care about, and they want to remain in that lifestyle. So, the first thing in coming for healing is saying, Lord Jesus, help me. As in any area of our lives whether it's weakness, sin, or whatever, we have to ask for the help of Jesus.

*David: *And how would you actually pray for them?

*Judith:* The actual prayer itself is not that much different than it would be for anybody else who is wounded in any area of their life. So many of us struggle with broken sexuality because of the way we were raised, the way we were taught, the ways our parents modeled or didn't model healthy sexuality, because so much of our sexuality is tied up in our identity, and identity issues need to be healed in most people. Very few of us really know the true-self that God created. Most of us function out of a false-self, so getting back to the true-self and the real true sexual identity is pretty much the same process for any issue that we would work with in inner healing. It involves going back to the childhood, and finding out was the person wanted. So many people say I didn't want a boy, I wanted a girl, or I didn't want a girl, I wanted a boy, and so there was a rejection of their very sexual identity from the time they were born.

I was reading somewhere yesterday where it was so important to a certain couple that they have a boy, and they had eight girls, and they kept trying and trying and trying, and finally they had to adopt a boy. Well, what message did that give to the eight daughters? You have no value and you were just a mistake. *So there are all kinds of identity issues in childhood; there is rejection, there is wounding, there is sexual abuse, perhaps incest, perhaps someone outside the family. But so many of the people that I worked with had real broken identities - they just didn't know who they were in God or why they were here or where they were going. It would usually take about six months of psychotherapy, inner healing and generational healing for the person to come to a fullness of their identity.*

*David: *It is quite common that male homosexuals haven't had a positive or strong father figure to call them into masculinity. How do you pray for that situation?

*Judith:* I found it took a multifaceted approach. We would do the inner healing work with God as father and Jesus as brother coming into the masculine identity that God had already created within them. In a deep father wound we would do the prayers of God the Father becoming their father, which He is, and then healing the brokenness that relates to the earthly father - the deep longing for Abba, with the daddy figure holding and loving them, accepting rather than rejecting them, having conditional love for them. We would have them sit with God the Father and let Him hold them during the inner healing prayer. I would have them listen to the voice of God - “What is He saying to you? Is He rejecting you?” And they would always with great tears of joy say, "No. He's telling me He loves me, but wants more for me," and God would speak all these beautiful words of love to them, and they would start having healing dreams and healing images and visions. Once the Spirit started working in them, that would start this whole healing process.

I also asked for help within the Christian community wherever I've been, especially in private practice, I would ask for men from the community to come and take them under wing and take them out to dinner or take them fishing, take them biking, do whatever, have them in their home and embrace them as part of a Christian loving family. So it's not just prayer. This is where the church needs to respond. It's men and women stepping forward, parenting, what we would call re-parenting in psychology, and bringing them along. And the ones that were able to go through that experience were all healed.

*David: *When whatever has gone wrong is finally healed -- whether it's the masculine or the feminine identity or whether it's the trauma from child abuse -- what then happens to the homosexual identity versus the heterosexual identity?

*Judith:* The homosexual identity cannot coexist with a God-given identity so it just starts to go away. Now the struggle that some would have that were very active sexually, in pornography or in being very promiscuous, those images took longer to go away. It's just like anybody addicted to pornography - the images sometimes remain. That's where discipline and prayer had to come in for the individual to reject those images and to bring in the cross and the blood of Jesus to cover them, and then to put positive images in their place.

*David: *And in some, I would imagine, the true-self, the true heterosexual identity began to flower.

*Judith:* Oh, yes. The beautiful image starts to emerge within them of the way God created them to be, and they would come to such life in their identity and such joy in being the one that God created them to be. *Many of them would say to me, “I always felt like I was living a lie when I was in this lifestyle. I was always full of shame. I was always full of a sense that it really wasn't me. It felt like someone else.” It was kind of like an alter-identity or an alter-ego, because when God starts in a therapeutic process, basically what He is doing is dismantling the ego that has developed, and replacing it with what is originally there, which is still there, but it's under this alter-ego/alter-identity.*

*Francis:* *The sad thing is that conservative Christians often don't offer homosexuals anything except condemnation. It takes six months of weekly individual counseling and an intense changing and building up of the individual. Shouting about it doesn't help very much. It just makes things worse.*


----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Read a newspaper. Perverts preying on children in the class room is an all-too common reality at this point. It seems all the Communists/Progressives do these days is perv on the children and screech about 'Global Warming.' Hell of a curriculum, huh? I can't blame Parents for seeking education alternatives. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 17, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Just to show that although I agree with you, there are other reasons not to jump to conclusions.


 
Sure, in this day and age with lawsuits flying all over the place involving teachers and students, this teacher "accidently" gave 5 students 50 shades of gray word search right on the eve of 50 shades of gray debuting in theatres...

...yeah..wow..  I'd say it was done in full knowledge of what was done.  When you year hoofbeats, think horses and not zebras, OK?


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 18, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Just to show that although I agree with you, there are other reasons not to jump to conclusions.
> ...



Sorry you don't believe in due process to prove someone guilty of charges first.

Do you believe in the Golden Rule?

Or do you expect people to treat you innocent until proven guilty,
while you don't enforce that for others, only yourself?

If you don't mind being assumed guilty and judged before it's been proven,
that's fine. but I haven't met one human being who enjoyed being treated that way.

People are going to make mistakes, and some cannot be reversed.
But that is no excuse for judging people without defense and due process.
I'd rather teach kids to be civil, and solve problems in an AGREED process to accept responsibility for corrections.

Sorry to hear you don't believe in following due process.

You have "free speech" to express your opinion, but ought to take responsibility for that, and not just project blame and judgment onto others.

Otherwise, you also set a poor example.

"Respecting due process" is NOT the same as turning a blind eye and pretending there isn't a problem going on.

If you want to address the ROOT problem with the public schools, I agree
with Paulitician that the districts need to privatize and buy out the programs facilities and property and manage the schools themselves.

THAT'S a LONGTERM solution, not just projecting blame on any case you can find.

I'd rather teach both the kids and the parents how to own their own school programs, and manage them by conflict resolution and collaborative management, which includes how to handle due process and corrections/restitution for wrong. Your attitude obstructs this process. Sorry.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 18, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Sure, in this day and age with lawsuits flying all over the place involving teachers and students, this teacher "accidently" gave 5 students 50 shades of gray word search right on the eve of 50 shades of gray debuting in theatres...
> 
> ...yeah..wow..  I'd say it was done in full knowledge of what was done.  When you year hoofbeats, think horses and not zebras, OK?


 


emilynghiem said:


> Sorry you don't believe in due process to prove someone guilty of charges first.


 
Look, this isn't a thread about how things will be smoothed over for this teacher or the one in Philly, or the next one or the next one or the next one that is teaching fisting for Kevin Jennings to 6th graders or what have you.  This is about a cumulative problem showing itself.  It is about an insidious foreshadowing.  Unless you also mean to suggest that the federal education czar also "made a mistake" directing a program to teach middle schoolers about "the joys of anal sex" or "fisting"?

It reminds me of a homosexual term I read about once called a "peg boy".  It was a boy a sick ship's captain kept sitting on a peg, stretching his anus out wide enough in increments so the captain could have his way with him whenever he felt like it.  These are nothing but introductory "stretchings" of our youth to prepare them to be sexually abused or used, it is the stretching of their innocence in more and more intrusive and deviant ways at younger and younger ages.

The point is, that if this teacher is found guilty, the reason s/he will plead mercy is "I thought it was OK to do??".  And sadly enough, that's a viable excuse at this point.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, in this day and age with lawsuits flying all over the place involving teachers and students, this teacher "accidently" gave 5 students 50 shades of gray word search right on the eve of 50 shades of gray debuting in theatres...
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 18, 2015)

You think Kevin Jennings' fisting and "joys of anal sex" curriculum (as HIV cases in 13-24 year old impressionable adolescents skyrockets from gay anal sex) is something that makes you roll with laughter?

You're sick.  Go get help.  Quick.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> You think Kevin Jennings' fisting and "joys of anal sex" curriculum (as HIV cases in 13-24 year old impressionable adolescents skyrockets from gay anal sex) is something that makes you roll with laughter?
> 
> You're sick.  Go get help.  Quick.



More 

What I find so funny is *you*, Sil.  Your ability to tie any act that you have decided is immoral to homosexuality is quite amusing.  Your belief that you know the motivations of every person who does something you think is wrong is amusing.  Your misquoting, your poor understanding of what is or is not a quote, your spamming of a survey which does not say most of the things you claim it says, your constant deflection, your attributing thoughts or reasons to people who have said nothing of the sort, are all amusing.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think kids dying of aids is amusing, but you do apparently..


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> More
> What I find so funny is *you*, Sil. *Your ability to tie any act that you have decided is immoral to homosexuality is quite amusing*. Your belief that you know the motivations of every person who does something you think is wrong is amusing. Your misquoting, your poor understanding of what is or is not a quote, your spamming of a survey which does not say most of the things you claim it says, your constant deflection, your attributing thoughts or reasons to people who have said nothing of the sort, are all amusing.


It is no more pronounced than your ability to deny any act that is immoral to homosexuality.

You approve of Kevin Jennings' (gay education Czar: emphasis on "gay" and "education") curriculum on "fisting" and the "joys of anal sex"? Yes or no?

Here: let me help you come to a decision on that question:

Look what happened as Kevin Jennings' curriculum took root in the same years...



> *Youth aged 13 to 24* accounted for an estimated 26% of all new HIV infections in the United States in 2010.
> 
> Most new HIV infections among youth occur *among gay and bisexual males*; *there was a 22% increase in estimated new infections in this group from 2008 to 2010* CDC - HIV Among Youth - Age - Risk - HIV AIDS


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> I don't think kids dying of aids is amusing, but you do apparently..



You see?  This is exactly the kind of funny I'm talking about.

I didn't say anything even vaguely like what you claim, but here you are spouting off about what I 'apparently' find amusing.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > More
> ...



What does Kevin Jennings have to do with this case of a teacher giving out 50 Shades work sheets?  Where did anyone other than you mention Kevin Jennings?

Your ability to project is pretty impressive.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

A teacher is in a school, believing deviant sex material/lessons are appropriate for students, the five of them s/he handed the material out to.

Kevin Jennings, the gay education czar, believes deviant sex materials/lessons are appropriate for students; 10s of millions of them.

See the correlation?  What's impressive is your refusal to see the obvious connection..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> A teacher is in a school, believing deviant sex material/lessons are appropriate for students, the five of them s/he handed the material out to.
> 
> Kevin Jennings, the gay education czar, believes deviant sex materials/lessons are appropriate for students; 10s of millions of them.
> 
> See the correlation?  What's impressive is your refusal to see the obvious connection..



Ah.  So all sexual 'deviancy' is equivalent?  

And this still hinges on you knowing the motivations of people that, as is apparent from your post, you don't even know the gender of.

Once more with


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

So you find the sexualizing of children hilarious and not worth people caring about or investigating?  Noted, for the record..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> So you find the sexualizing of children hilarious and not worth people caring about or investigating?  Noted, for the record..



Just can't help it, can you?  

I can't tell if you are a troll or truly this ridiculous.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 20, 2015)

OK, let me put it this way: a simple direct question.  Do you, Montrovant, agree with gay education czar Kevin Jennings' curriculum of teaching kids "fisting" and "joys of anal sex".  A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> OK, let me put it this way: a simple direct question.  Do you, Montrovant, agree with gay education czar Kevin Jennings' curriculum of teaching kids "fisting" and "joys of anal sex".  A simple yes or no will suffice.



I am unwilling to accept that this person has promoted what you say they have without looking into it myself.

Do I agree with teaching children fisting as part of public school curriculum?  Of course not.  Does the case in question in this thread have anything to do with fisting, or homosexuality, or Kevin Jennings?  Not that I've seen, other than your own deluded ramblings.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I am unwilling to accept that this person has promoted what you say they have without looking into it myself.
> 
> Do I agree with teaching children fisting as part of public school curriculum?  Of course not.  Does the case in question in this thread have anything to do with fisting, or homosexuality, or Kevin Jennings?  Not that I've seen, other than your own deluded ramblings.


 
Where the teacher in question in this thread MIGHT have gotten the idea that handing out a "50 Shades of Gray" wordsearch to 5 kids in his/her class is directly related to the curriculum Kevin Jennings approves of.  Kevin Jennings is the EDUCATION CZAR for the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.  The whole country.  So s/he might have assumed that wordsearch was completely fair game.  I can see why that would be the rationale.  For instance, it wasn't about "the joys of anal sex" or "fisting"...it was about bondage sex.  Do you see a clear or distinct difference between the two curriculums?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I am unwilling to accept that this person has promoted what you say they have without looking into it myself.
> ...



5 word search papers handed out now equals a curriculum, does it?

I'll grant the possibility, however small, that this teacher somehow decided that because of Kevin Jennings and an incident that occurred a number of years ago, it was OK to hand out 50 Shades material.  Does that make you feel any better?  

On the other hand, I think it's possible this teacher wouldn't even know who you are talking about if you brought up the name Kevin Jennings to them.

Do I see a distinct difference between what I've been lead to believe is heterosexual sex involving some bondage with 50 Shades of Gray and your repeated description of the joys of anal sex and fisting?  Yes.  Do you think they are one and the same?

And while we are at it, could you direct me to where Kevin Jennings has stated that the joys of anal sex or fisting should be part of the curriculum of public school children, or how such a curriculum has been implemented in US public schools?


----------



## mdk (Feb 20, 2015)

A teacher hands out an inappropriate word search and clearly the gays are to blame. Too funny.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 21, 2015)

mdk said:


> A teacher hands out an inappropriate word search and clearly the gays are to blame. Too funny.


Teacher feels comfortable handing out perverted wordsearch because the gay education czar set the standards for teaching other perverted sexual material in schools on a national "approval" level.

How does teaching kids about "fisting" and the "joys of anal sex" (when the numbers of young men and boys coming down with HIV from gay sex experimenting are skyrocketing) set the right example for other teachers to follow?  You are aware that Kevin Jennings is gay, right?

I'm saying the teacher isn't necessarily to blame: instead, that the leader of the teaching community is.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > A teacher hands out an inappropriate word search and clearly the gays are to blame. Too funny.
> ...



Has it been established that the teacher felt comfortable?


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2015)

mdk said:


> A teacher hands out an inappropriate word search and clearly the gays are to blame. Too funny.



To Silhouette credit, it is true that the liberal media is pushing sensitivity of gay and gender issues too far to the other extreme, to overcompensate for when these were excessively rejected at the opposite extreme. The point is for society and culture to be NEUTRAL and not emotionally or politically charged for or against. For example, we don't go crazy with MANDATORY laws over being either vegetarian or carnivorous,though many religiously biased groups do take a stand on this. this is NOT a political issue dividing public schools.

If the vegan groups were to get such hype behind them they started pushing their agenda onto other people and insulting rejecting anyone who disagreed where the media and public and schools started ostracizing meat-eaters, then you would see the SAME complaints of why is this agenda being pushed into every school???

So Silhouette is using this to launch into what's wrong with that whole agenda as biased against opponents of this agenda who are suddenly made the bad guyinstead of treated respected andincluded equally.

I understand this is a problem with public schools, policy and govt.

HOWEVER THIS STORY is a POOR example to use.

It is not as clear as other stories where gay or liberal sexual culture was pushed into the public realm.

Silhouette because this story happens to be a weak example
this is HARMING your credibility and making it look like YOU have an agenda
and aren't sticking to the case at hand.

Pick a better story to make your point so it at least makes clear sense.

This does not.

This is like picking Gary Graham to be the poster boy for abolishing the death penalty,
when Graham had committed forcible rape at gunpoint and ws violent. they should have picked a better example to make a point of what is wrong with the death penalty. But by rallying around a very poor case like Garry Graham, they embarrassed themselves, lost support of celebrities, and make it look like something was wrong with THEM.

Because you picked a story that isn't as clearly related, it makes it look like YOU have a problem not the school system that acknowledged something went wrong.

Otherwise your point would be right. the movie and media ARE pushing an openly gay agenda,
but this story is a poor example to use for that.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 21, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > A teacher hands out an inappropriate word search and clearly the gays are to blame. Too funny.
> ...



I'm still waiting to see where the education czar set standards involving fisting and the joys of anal sex.  All I can come up with is an incident that occurred over a decade ago involving a group that Jennings was director of.  Even if the accusations against him are true, that certainly is not the same as setting education standards for the country involving fisting and the joys of anal sex.

Of course, you likely know all this and are, as usual, just exaggerating or outright lying to try and bolster your anti-gay marriage cause.  That's particularly funny in this case since the offensive material in question was, so far as I'm aware, entirely heterosexual.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 21, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Has it been established that the teacher felt comfortable?


 
Yes it has.  Given the teacher handed out the word search is the de facto proof that that teacher felt comfortable doing so.  The only point up for debate therefore is whether or not that teacher was acting on behalf of a "comfort" bestowed upon her/him by the precedent-example set by gay education czar Kevin Jennings in his "fisting" and "the joys of anal sex" deviant-sex examples..


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 22, 2015)

When the leader of all the teachers in the US says "go ahead and teach kids "fisting" and "the joys of anal sex" (as the HIV rate in experimental teens from trying gay sex skyrockets), then there is an excellent argument to expect more of this type of "educational material" in the future.

Bank on it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> *I'm still waiting to see where the education czar set standards involving fisting and the joys of anal sex*.  All I can come up with is an incident that occurred over a decade ago involving a group that Jennings was director of.  Even if the accusations against him are true, that certainly is not the same as setting education standards for the country involving fisting and the joys of anal sex.


 
Maybe here?



> Safe Schools *Czar Kevin Jennings* was the founder, and for many years, Executive Director of an organization called the Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network (GLSEN). *GLSEN* started essentially as *Jennings’ personal project* and grew to become the culmination of his life’s work..these are the books that GLSEN’s *directors think all kids should be reading: gay kids should read them to raise their self-esteem, and straight kids should read them in order to become more aware and tolerant and stop bullying gay kids*. Through GLSEN’s online ordering system, *called **“GLSEN BookLink,”** featured prominently on their Web site, teachers can buy the books to use as required classroom assignments*, or students can buy them to read on their own…





> What we discovered shocked us. *We were flabbergasted. Rendered speechless*.....We were unprepared for what we encountered. Book after *book after book contained stories* and anecdotes that weren’t merely X-rated and pornographic, but *which featured explicit descriptions of sex acts between pre-schoolers;* stories that seemed *to promote and recommend child-adult sexual relationships*; stories of *public masturbation, anal sex in restrooms*, *affairs between students and teachers, five-year-olds playing sex games, semen flying through the air*. One memoir even praised becoming *a prostitute as a way to increase one’s self-esteem*. Above all, the books seemed to have less to do with promoting tolerance than with an unabashed attempt to indoctrinate students into a hyper-sexualized worldview.Fistgate Barack Obama s Safe Schools Czar s 2000 Conference Promoted Fisting to 14 Year-Olds Illinois Family Institute


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I thought...You're as "rendered speechless" as the Illnois family group when they read what gay education czar Kevin Jennings' "lifelong work" was all about around the kiddies..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm still waiting to see where the education czar set standards involving fisting and the joys of anal sex*.  All I can come up with is an incident that occurred over a decade ago involving a group that Jennings was director of.  Even if the accusations against him are true, that certainly is not the same as setting education standards for the country involving fisting and the joys of anal sex.
> ...



In other words, exactly the thing I already mentioned, an incident over a decade ago.  Certainly nothing like the man setting education policy for the country using fisting or the joys of anal sex, as you have repeatedly claimed.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 24, 2015)

> Safe Schools *Czar Kevin Jennings* was the founder, and for many years, Executive Director of an organization called the Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network (GLSEN). *GLSEN* started essentially as *Jennings’ personal project* and grew to become *the culmination of his life’s work*..these are the books that GLSEN’s *directors think all kids should be reading: gay kids should read them to raise their self-esteem, and straight kids should read them in order to become more aware and tolerant and stop bullying gay kids*. Through GLSEN’s online ordering system, *called **“GLSEN BookLink,”** featured prominently on their Web site, teachers can buy the books to use as required classroom assignments*, or students can buy them to read on their own…


 


> What we discovered shocked us. *We were flabbergasted. Rendered speechless*.....We were unprepared for what we encountered. Book after *book after book contained stories* and anecdotes that weren’t merely X-rated and pornographic, but *which featured explicit descriptions of sex acts between pre-schoolers;* stories that seemed *to promote and recommend child-adult sexual relationships*; stories of *public masturbation, anal sex in restrooms*, *affairs between students and teachers, five-year-olds playing sex games, semen flying through the air*. One memoir even praised becoming *a prostitute as a way to increase one’s self-esteem*. Above all, the books seemed to have less to do with promoting tolerance than with an unabashed attempt to indoctrinate students into a hyper-sexualized worldview.Fistgate Barack Obama s Safe Schools Czar s 2000 Conference Promoted Fisting to 14 Year-Olds Illinois Family Institute


 


Montrovant said:


> In other words, exactly the thing I already mentioned, an incident over a decade ago.  Certainly nothing like the man setting education policy for the country using fisting or the joys of anal sex, as you have repeatedly claimed.


 
Is Kevin Jennings no longer the education czar?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> > Safe Schools *Czar Kevin Jennings* was the founder, and for many years, Executive Director of an organization called the Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network (GLSEN). *GLSEN* started essentially as *Jennings’ personal project* and grew to become *the culmination of his life’s work*..these are the books that GLSEN’s *directors think all kids should be reading: gay kids should read them to raise their self-esteem, and straight kids should read them in order to become more aware and tolerant and stop bullying gay kids*. Through GLSEN’s online ordering system, *called **“GLSEN BookLink,”** featured prominently on their Web site, teachers can buy the books to use as required classroom assignments*, or students can buy them to read on their own…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have even a shred of actual evidence that he has introduced fisting or the joys of anal sex into public school curriculum?

All you have is an incident which perhaps argues that he shouldn't be the education czar, not that he's actually implemented any sort of policy regarding fisting or the joys of anal sex, as you've claimed on multiple occasions.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 24, 2015)

No, my argument is that if this gay education czar, who still holds that position, is pushing sex between kindergarteners, fisting and the like is holding a position of authority on teaching, this MIGHT BE where this teacher that is the topic of this thread might have figured it was OK to pass out 50 shades of gray word search to her/his students in Jr. High.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 24, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> No, my argument is that if this gay education czar, who still holds that position, is pushing sex between kindergarteners, fisting and the like is holding a position of authority on teaching, this MIGHT BE where this teacher that is the topic of this thread might have figured it was OK to pass out 50 shades of gray word search to her/his students in Jr. High.



Really?  So when you said this :


Silhouette said:


> OK, let me put it this way: a simple direct question.  Do you, Montrovant, agree with gay education czar Kevin Jennings' curriculum of teaching kids "fisting" and "joys of anal sex".  A simple yes or no will suffice.



you weren't saying that Kevin Jennings has implemented a curriculum of teaching kids fisting and the joys of anal sex?

Do I really need to go find the various other times you said the same thing, or made other similar claims about what Kevin Jennings, as education czar, as caused to be implemented in public schools?

You can backtrack or try to change your arguments midstream if you like, but it doesn't take much to see what you've been saying.  Hell, a simple search of you saying 'gay education czar' will bring up a ton of examples of you making claims about Jennings implementing various sexually-oriented plans for young public school students without you offering a bit of evidence.

So sure, it's possible this teacher took some sort of queue from Kevin Jennings.  There's no real reason to expect that to be the case, however, and it is pure supposition on your part.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 24, 2015)

You can build your strawman all day long but the fact remains that Jennings example to his lowerlings (teachers/educators) is that of tolerance of exposing youngsters to deviant/inappropriate sex topics.

That, BTW, is what pedophiles do when they are grooming their targets..incrementally...right under the noses of those targets' guardians..


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Firm stop to what? That one person....That should be easy since they are so blatently stupid
> ...


Nice guy, Jennings.  NOT!  He's an absolute demented freak.  But, that's the kind of guy obummer wants to represent him in his administration.  Go figure!


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 25, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The teacher is a nut case and should be fired.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> You can build your strawman all day long but the fact remains that Jennings example to his lowerlings (teachers/educators) is that of tolerance of exposing youngsters to deviant/inappropriate sex topics.
> 
> That, BTW, is what pedophiles do when they are grooming their targets..incrementally...right under the noses of those targets' guardians..



There's no strawman here.  I've shown a quote from you, and can easily get more, in which you claim that Jennings did more than just act as an example, you say he set a curriculum based on fisting and the joys of anal sex.  Those are two very different things.

And in either case you have shown not a single iota of evidence that this teacher in question intentionally passed out the 50 Shades sheets, that it was done with the belief that handing such work sheets out would be accepted, or that the reason the teacher believed it would be accepted was because of Kevin Jennings' example.

So while it is possible you are correct, given your history of misrepresentations, outright lies, and completely incorrect conclusions, I'm certainly not going to take your word for it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 25, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> The teacher is a nut case and should be fired.


Only to be replaced by another and another following gay education czar Kevin Jennings' lewd examples "as todays educational environment".  That this disgusting curriculum is his life's work says it all.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 26, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The teacher is a nut case and should be fired.
> ...


Your post is absolute nonsense and illustrates that you apparently didn't pay much attention in school because you are sorely lacking in critical thinking skills.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> The teacher is a nut case and should be fired.





Silhouette said:


> Only to be replaced by another and another following gay education czar Kevin Jennings' lewd examples "as todays educational environment".  That this disgusting curriculum is his life's work says it all.





Esmeralda said:


> Your post is absolute nonsense and illustrates that you apparently didn't pay much attention in school because you are sorely lacking in critical thinking skills.


 
  I got mostly As and Bs in school but on two occasions in college I got an A+ without any extra credit work.  One was in psychology.  The other was a class called "critical thinking".

You fail on that one.

Do you have anything to say about gay education czar Kevin Jennings' curriculum affecting the choice this teacher made to hand out 50 shades of gray word search to his/her students?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ...you have shown not a single iota of evidence that this teacher in question intentionally passed out the 50 Shades sheets, that it was done with the belief that handing such work sheets out would be accepted, or that the reason the teacher believed it would be accepted was because of Kevin Jennings' example...


 
First of all, you expecting people to believe that a teacher didn't notice what s/he was handing out to students is preposterous and erodes your credibility here at USMB.

Second, the purpose of this thread, given that a teacher must have known what s/he was doing, is to muse about why that teacher felt there would be no repercussions for doing so?

So, either the teacher wanted to get fired or the teacher felt society would approve.  Which do you think and why?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ...you have shown not a single iota of evidence that this teacher in question intentionally passed out the 50 Shades sheets, that it was done with the belief that handing such work sheets out would be accepted, or that the reason the teacher believed it would be accepted was because of Kevin Jennings' example...
> ...



If you think I'm eroding my credibility, I'm probably doing something right.    I don't know if the teacher handed the sheets out, if a different teacher did it, a student, or what.  Unlike you, I'm not willing to make assumptions about a situation for which I have so little facts or evidence.

Even if it was entirely intentional, I don't believe there are only two possibilities for reasoning where the teacher is concerned.  Perhaps the teacher didn't expect to be caught.  Perhaps the teacher didn't really think about what they were doing.  Perhaps the teacher thought they would be able to successfully deny the act.

While you have shown yourself willing to assume you know not only what all the relevant facts of a situation are, but the thoughts of those involved, in this and other threads, I prefer to have a little bit more information than 'some parents claim that this happened'.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ..Even if it was entirely intentional, I don't believe there are only two possibilities for reasoning where the teacher is concerned. * Perhaps the teacher didn't expect to be caught.  Perhaps the teacher didn't really think about what they were doing.  Perhaps the teacher thought they would be able to successfully deny the act.*
> 
> While you have shown yourself willing to assume you know not only what all the relevant facts of a situation are, but the thoughts of those involved, in this and other threads, I prefer to have a little bit more information than 'some parents claim that this happened'.


 
A teacher didn't think they'd get caught in a school distributing porn?  A teacher didn't think about distributing porn to Jr. High students?  A teacher thought that five witnesses (the kids s/he gave porn to) wouldn't be able to corroborate their stories independently under questioning?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ..Even if it was entirely intentional, I don't believe there are only two possibilities for reasoning where the teacher is concerned. * Perhaps the teacher didn't expect to be caught.  Perhaps the teacher didn't really think about what they were doing.  Perhaps the teacher thought they would be able to successfully deny the act.*
> ...



First, describing the work sheets as porn may be extreme.  Depending on what was blacked out, it didn't seem pornographic, merely inappropriate.

Sure, the teacher might not have expected to be caught.  Maybe the sheets were given to kids that don't have good relationships with their parents, or that the teacher thought wouldn't mind the material; if we're going to attribute nefarious motives anyway, why limit those motives?

Absolutely the teacher might have felt they could deny giving out the work sheets.  Blame a student, blame another teacher, maybe even claim ignorance of the material involved.

And people do stupid things all the time, or things which they don't consider the consequences of thoroughly.  Again, unlike you, I would like to see a little more information before I assume I have all the answers.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 27, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The teacher is a nut case and should be fired.
> ...


It's easy enough to get As and Bs  without learning much. Just play the game the teachers want you to play.  As far as a critical thinking class and a psychology class, it would depend on the content of the course what you got out of it, but as far as developing critical thinking skills, that is something you don't learn in one class. It is something developed over the course of your education.  It is something that becomes an intrinsic part of someone and influences how they see and understand themselves and the world around them. It is not something you or anyone else gets a handle on in just one college course--probably community college at that.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 28, 2015)

Esmerelda, I'm not an ass kisser.  Read some of my posts and get back to me.  The A+ I received in Psyche was a grade I thought at the close of term was going to be a C-.  I argued every day with the professor in class about his stance on whether or not animals had sentient awareness/feelings.  He became flustered, red in the face, angry even.  My classmates teased me before finals on how badly my grade was going to tear down my average.  That's why I was stunned on the last day of class when the professor asked me to stay behind and instead of berating me as I was sure he would, he nearly got down on his knee and begged me to change my major to psychology.  His grade put me on the honor roll that term..



Montrovant said:


> *First, describing the work sheets as porn may be extreme.  Depending on what was blacked out, it didn't seem pornographic, merely inappropriate....*Sure, the teacher might not have expected to be caught.  Maybe the sheets were given to kids that don't have good relationships with their parents, or that the teacher thought wouldn't mind the material; if we're going to attribute nefarious motives anyway, why limit those motives?...Absolutely the teacher might have felt they could deny giving out the work sheets.  Blame a student, blame another teacher, maybe even claim ignorance of the material involved....And people do stupid things all the time, or things which they don't consider the consequences of thoroughly.  Again, unlike you, I would like to see a little more information before I assume I have all the answers.


 
You need to describe first how the material wasn't pornographic (the bar seems to be lowered in your assessment if you review the photo in the OP), and then you need to define how in your eyes it was "inappropriate" as you say?

The rest is you treading water and trying to cover for Jennings' part in all this by trying to make it seem like some random event that the teacher is alone to blame and not the standard set by Jennings.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Esmerelda, I'm not an ass kisser.  Read some of my posts and get back to me.  The A+ I received in Psyche was a grade I thought at the close of term was going to be a C-.  I argued every day with the professor in class about his stance on whether or not animals had sentient awareness/feelings.  He became flustered, red in the face, angry even.  My classmates teased me before finals on how badly my grade was going to tear down my average.  That's why I was stunned on the last day of class when the professor asked me to stay behind and instead of berating me as I was sure he would, he nearly got down on his knee and begged me to change my major to psychology.  His grade put me on the honor roll that term..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merely having words that are sexual in nature, or appear sexual in nature in context, on a work sheet is not pornographic.  There was nothing explicit in the words which were not blacked out.  Suggestive, sure, but not to the level of pornography.  

Inappropriate in that the content was obviously sexual in nature and not in an educational fashion.  Bondage is not an appropriate subject for the average middle school classroom.  That doesn't mean any mention of sex or bondage is automatically pornography.

I'm not trying to cover for anything.  Before you brought him up I may never have heard or seen Kevin Jennings name mentioned.  You also have still not shown any evidence that this incident was the result of any standard set by him.  As usual, you make leaps of judgement based on little to no evidence simply because they fit in with your preconceived notions of how homosexuals are destroying the country.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 2, 2015)

The blacked out words are worse.  Here's what the teacher knew and for some reason did not fear handing out in Jr. High class:


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 2, 2015)

The blacked out words are worse.  Here's what the teacher knew and for some reason did not fear handing out in Jr. High class:







Posters on the previous page are playing at that this was not inappropriate to hand out (when the points are made that the teacher knew what s/he was doing when s/he handed them out and felt society would not rebuke him/her..)..

I can only imagine what the blacked out words said..  Gay "fisting" "joys of anal sex" federal education czar Kevin Jennings would approve.  But would parents?  Hard to tell since they weren't consulted beforehand.  Welcome: the new norm..


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> The blacked out words are worse.  Here's what the teacher knew and for some reason did not fear handing out in Jr. High class:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember seeing anyone say that this was not inappropriate.  I think you are, as usual, putting your own interpretation out as fact.  That someone doesn't automatically agree with you that the teacher must have intentionally handed out the sheets does not mean they consider the sheets appropriate for middle school students.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2015)

> I don't remember seeing anyone say that this was not inappropriate.  I think you are, as usual, putting your own interpretation out as fact.  That someone doesn't automatically agree with you that the teacher must have intentionally handed out the sheets does not mean they consider the sheets appropriate for middle school students.


Your post at the end of last page:


Montrovant said:


> *Merely having words that are sexual in nature, or appear sexual in nature in context, on a work sheet is not pornographic.  There was nothing explicit in the words which were not blacked out.  Suggestive, sure, but not to the level of pornography*.
> 
> Inappropriate in that the content was obviously sexual in nature and not in an educational fashion.  Bondage is not an appropriate subject for the average middle school classroom.  That doesn't mean any mention of sex or bondage is automatically pornography.
> .


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> > I don't remember seeing anyone say that this was not inappropriate.  I think you are, as usual, putting your own interpretation out as fact.  That someone doesn't automatically agree with you that the teacher must have intentionally handed out the sheets does not mean they consider the sheets appropriate for middle school students.
> 
> 
> Your post at the end of last page:
> ...



My post which says the material is inappropriate but not pornographic?  How is that someone saying the material is not inappropriate?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2015)

Better question: What makes it inappropriate (if not pornographic)?  I'll wait for your answer.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Better question: What makes it inappropriate (if not pornographic)?  I'll wait for your answer.



I've already given the answer, but sure, I'll do it again.

A worksheet with bondage or S&M references is not appropriate for middle school children.  I think that is the kind of thing that requires a bit more maturity than the average middle schooler possesses.  However, a puzzle with words about bondage or S&M is not automatically pornographic, either.  It would need to be somewhat explicit before it fell into the realm of pornography.

So having intercourse, leather cuffs, and paddling on a worksheet are suggestive and inappropriate, but unless it gets more descriptive, something along the lines of, "He put the leather cuffs on her after the paddling, teasing her with the promise of intercourse" it isn't enough to be porn.  Even that is probably on the fence.

And as I also said before, what words are blanked out could change how I feel about the work sheet.

You still haven't answered how my post, in which I said the work sheet was inappropriate, is an example of someone saying the work sheet is not inappropriate.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 4, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> A worksheet with bondage or S&M references is not appropriate for middle school children.  I think that is the kind of thing that requires a bit more maturity than the average middle schooler possesses.  However, a puzzle with words about bondage or S&M is not automatically pornographic, either.  It would need to be somewhat explicit before it fell into the realm of pornography.
> 
> So having intercourse, leather cuffs, and paddling on a worksheet are suggestive and inappropriate, but unless it gets more descriptive, something along the lines of, "He put the leather cuffs on her after the paddling, teasing her with the promise of intercourse" it isn't enough to be porn.  Even that is probably on the fence...


 
Would you say that teaching "fisting" or "the joys of anal sex" to youngsters of that age is appropriate?  (Remember, the cases of HIV in the youngest group of "gay"/experimenting boys has been skyrocketing since the start of all this neo fad)

Yes or no?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > A worksheet with bondage or S&M references is not appropriate for middle school children.  I think that is the kind of thing that requires a bit more maturity than the average middle schooler possesses.  However, a puzzle with words about bondage or S&M is not automatically pornographic, either.  It would need to be somewhat explicit before it fell into the realm of pornography.
> ...



This has already been answered, but no, it's not appropriate.  Of course, since you haven't shown any evidence that such is happening, I don't really see the relevance of the question.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 4, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Would you say that teaching "fisting" or "the joys of anal sex" to youngsters of that age is appropriate?  (Remember, the cases of HIV in the youngest group of "gay"/experimenting boys has been skyrocketing since the start of all this neo fad)
> 
> Yes or no?


 


Montrovant said:


> This has already been answered, but no, it's not appropriate.  Of course, since you haven't shown any evidence that such is happening, I don't really see the relevance of the question.


 
ie: you won't answer the direct question.  Because as you already know and have seen quoted and linked in this thread, gay education czar Kevin Jennings had such "courses" foisted upon children in the US as part of his "life's work" in educating young people..

...Harvey Milk, pedophile and gay-icon would most definitely approve of Jennings' life work and grooming techniques/education of children thusly.  BTW, have you bought any of those Harvey Milk federal US postage stamps yet with the rainbow "USA" logo on them?...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Would you say that teaching "fisting" or "the joys of anal sex" to youngsters of that age is appropriate?  (Remember, the cases of HIV in the youngest group of "gay"/experimenting boys has been skyrocketing since the start of all this neo fad)
> ...



Except that I DID answer the direct question, you nitwit.  That you would respond to a post in which I answer your question by claiming I won't answer your question shows just how foolish your posts are.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 5, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> A worksheet with bondage or S&M references is not appropriate for middle school children.  I think that is the kind of thing that requires a bit more maturity than the average middle schooler possesses.  However, a puzzle with words about bondage or S&M is not automatically pornographic, either.  It would need to be somewhat explicit before it fell into the realm of pornography.
> 
> So having intercourse, leather cuffs, and paddling on a worksheet are suggestive and inappropriate, but unless it gets more descriptive, something along the lines of, "He put the leather cuffs on her after the paddling, teasing her with the promise of intercourse" it isn't enough to be porn.  Even that is probably on the fence...


 


Silhouette said:


> Would you say that teaching "fisting" or "the joys of anal sex" to youngsters of that age is appropriate?  (Remember, the cases of HIV in the youngest group of "gay"/experimenting boys has been skyrocketing since the start of all this neo fad)
> 
> Yes or no?


 
Stil waiting for the answer to that question..


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > A worksheet with bondage or S&M references is not appropriate for middle school children.  I think that is the kind of thing that requires a bit more maturity than the average middle schooler possesses.  However, a puzzle with words about bondage or S&M is not automatically pornographic, either.  It would need to be somewhat explicit before it fell into the realm of pornography.
> ...



No, you are not.



Montrovant said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Are you illiterate, too?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 6, 2015)

So you won't answer the question about whether or not you believe that teaching "fisting" or the "joys of anal sex" to minors is appropriate.  OK.  I understand why you don't want to touch that one with a 10 foot pole.  Because if you did, then we'd be talking about the inappropriate example that the (currently serving) gay education czar Kevin Jennings has potentially set that might have led this teacher to feel it was OK to pass out 50 shades of gray word search to students in his/her class..


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> So you won't answer the question about whether or not you believe that teaching "fisting" or the "joys of anal sex" to minors is appropriate.  OK.  I understand why you don't want to touch that one with a 10 foot pole.  Because if you did, then we'd be talking about the inappropriate example that the (currently serving) gay education czar Kevin Jennings has potentially set that might have led this teacher to feel it was OK to pass out 50 shades of gray word search to students in his/her class..



Actually, I've already answered that question multiple times, and just quoted my answer to it in the previous post.  This is why I asked if you are illiterate; perhaps you are simply unable to read my answers?

AGAIN, no, it's not appropriate.

And again, while it is possible that the teacher involved took a queue from Kevin Jennings, you certainly have not provided any evidence whatsoever that that is the case.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 6, 2015)

I would say that any teacher would look to the education CZAR of the United States of America as to what was permissable and what wasn't in a given curriculum, wouldn't you?  Fair to say?


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> So you won't answer the question about whether or not you believe that teaching "fisting" or the "joys of anal sex" to minors is appropriate.  OK.  I understand why you don't want to touch that one with a 10 foot pole.  Because if you did, then we'd be talking about the inappropriate example that the (currently serving) gay education czar Kevin Jennings has potentially set that might have led this teacher to feel it was OK to pass out 50 shades of gray word search to students in his/her class..



None of that is proper, but that doesn't mean it was connected
with whatever or whoever was involved in the photocopying of the word search in THIS CASE.

Silhouette if you are going to attack the whole Hydra at the base,
do what paulitician was saying and get the whole school system out from bureaucratic govt
and back in the hands of the local communities to fund and run themselves. 

Then none of this would come up!
I AGREE!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> I would say that any teacher would look to the education CZAR of the United States of America as to what was permissable and what wasn't in a given curriculum, wouldn't you?  Fair to say?



Actually, no.  I don't think so.  I can't give evidence either way, but I would guess that many teachers either don't even know who Jennings is, or pay little to no attention to him.  A great deal of schooling is taken care of at the local level rather than the federal.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> I would say that any teacher would look to the education CZAR of the United States of America as to what was permissable and what wasn't in a given curriculum, wouldn't you?  Fair to say?


 


Montrovant said:


> Actually, no.  I don't think so.  I can't give evidence either way, but I would guess that many teachers either don't even know who Jennings is, or pay little to no attention to him.  A great deal of schooling is taken care of at the local level rather than the federal.


 I'd like you to weigh in on why this teacher thought it would be a good idea to pass out word search material on sexual deviant/bondage activities to Jr. High kids then..


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that any teacher would look to the education CZAR of the United States of America as to what was permissable and what wasn't in a given curriculum, wouldn't you?  Fair to say?
> ...



Assuming the teacher actually "thought it would be a good idea to pass out word search material on sexual deviant/bondage activities to Jr. High kids", perhaps they were acting on some of their own sexual deviance.  Perhaps they were trying to 'get back' at someone through the act.  Perhaps they simply aren't that bright.  You've latched onto this idea that the influence of Kevin Jennings is the only possible reason these work sheets were handed out.  It's pretty clear that isn't because the idea has great merit, but rather because you can then use it to try and further your anti-homosexual arguments.

You don't like gays.  We get it.  Everything bad that happens is not somehow related to homosexuality.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2015)

A cult is a cult...if the shoe fits..


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Assuming the teacher actually "thought it would be a good idea to pass out word search material on sexual deviant/bondage activities to Jr. High kids", perhaps they were acting on some of their own sexual deviance. Perhaps they were trying to 'get back' at someone through the act. Perhaps they simply aren't that bright. You've latched onto this idea that the influence of Kevin Jennings is the only possible reason these work sheets were handed out. It's pretty clear that isn't because the idea has great merit, but rather because you can then use it to try and further your anti-homosexual arguments.


What is new about this is that when I was in grade school in the 1970s, a teacher would NEVER in their wildest imaginations think they could pass out a word search puzzle like that to students and find themself with a job the next day. But for some reason (you know what it is but are pretending not to) today we see more and more of this kind of thing. C'mon Montrovant...really? FISTING? And THE JOYS OF ANAL SEX from THE FEDERAL EDUCATION CZAR???  The education czar identifies himself as gay, you know that right?

There's something socially working on these teachers transmitting this crap to their students. Care to speculate what has happened since the 1970s that has changed the culture to where this becomes more commonplace with time?.. Should we ask Kevin Jennings?

Your culture screams foul when people draw correlations to pedophilia to it.  Yet what do pedophiles do?  They access children with sexualized ideas making it seem "fun".  It is the anesthetic before the needle goes in.  It's called "grooming".  Check with your local law enforcement for details...

This is nothing but socially-sanctioned grooming of children by adults.  So don't freak out when people notice the similarities.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming the teacher actually "thought it would be a good idea to pass out word search material on sexual deviant/bondage activities to Jr. High kids", perhaps they were acting on some of their own sexual deviance. Perhaps they were trying to 'get back' at someone through the act. Perhaps they simply aren't that bright. You've latched onto this idea that the influence of Kevin Jennings is the only possible reason these work sheets were handed out. It's pretty clear that isn't because the idea has great merit, but rather because you can then use it to try and further your anti-homosexual arguments.
> ...



Yes, I'm certain no teachers ever did anything immoral or inappropriate in front of children in the 70s.  

Are you a public school teacher?  Are you around a lot of public school teachers?  Do they comment about Kevin Jennings and the 'fistgate' incident often?  I'm guessing the answer is no and you are just making this up, based on your long history of just making things up.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 7, 2015)

I got your 'Right side of history' wanker! Public Schools are a real mess. Parents have every right to be deeply concerned. They should be seeking education alternatives. 

Parents just don't know who the Schools are allowing to be around their children at this point. Sadly, it looks like they're allowing an awful lot of perverts and political loons around the kids. I recommend Home Schooling.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2015)

paulitician said:


> I got your 'Right side of history' wanker! Public Schools are a real mess. Parents have every right to be deeply concerned. They should be seeking education alternatives.
> 
> Parents just don't know who the Schools are allowing to be around their children at this point. Sadly, it looks like they're allowing an awful lot of perverts and political loons around the kids. I recommend Home Schooling.


 Care to weigh in on the topic?  The topic isn't "sequestering children on an ever shrinking island of homeschooling as society at large devolves to tactictly approve of pedophillic-grooming of children right in their classroom as an institutionalized mandate".  The topic is only the second half of that sentence.

How long will you protect your "special kids" while the rest of them get diddled while society goes to hell in a handbasket?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 7, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I got your 'Right side of history' wanker! Public Schools are a real mess. Parents have every right to be deeply concerned. They should be seeking education alternatives.
> ...



Dropping your children off to a bunch of strangers 8hrs a day, seems like a pretty huge dangerous gamble. Too many perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids now. Why take such a dangerous chance on Public Schools?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Dropping your children off to a bunch of strangers 8hrs a day, seems like a pretty huge dangerous gamble. Too many perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids now. Why take such a dangerous chance on Public Schools?


 Well since we are talking about pedophilia here, essentially, or rather, institutionalized-pedophilia (pedophiles usually focus on one target at a time, not five as was the case with those students), did you know that most children are molested by someone they know?  Fun fact.  Otherwise the kid would scream bloody murder.  When they are molested by a complete stranger it usually involves them being killed afterwards.  The familiar pedophile, the trusted pedophile builds up a wall around himself by gaining the trust of the guardians of the children first, and then getting the child's loyalty...only then are the "favors" asked.  Because then the child can be silenced by the pedophiles' classic chant "you wouldn't want me to get in trouble?" or my personal favorite "I'll kill myself if anyone finds out"...

..Today's version of the familiar pedophile is a vacillation between "You don't want me to kill myself" and "you're a bigot for getting down on my sexual orientation"...


----------



## paulitician (Mar 8, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Dropping your children off to a bunch of strangers 8hrs a day, seems like a pretty huge dangerous gamble. Too many perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids now. Why take such a dangerous chance on Public Schools?
> ...



Hey, you're free to take a chance. But others are gonna seek education alternatives.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hey, you're free to take a chance. But others are gonna seek education alternatives.


 OK, well, to each his own.  Be careful to keep that radar up!  Pedophiles progress towards their targets incrementally, usually by winning the trust of the kids custodians/parents first and then...eventually...they pass out "50 shades of gray word search" to their students.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 8, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming the teacher actually "thought it would be a good idea to pass out word search material on sexual deviant/bondage activities to Jr. High kids", perhaps they were acting on some of their own sexual deviance. Perhaps they were trying to 'get back' at someone through the act. Perhaps they simply aren't that bright. You've latched onto this idea that the influence of Kevin Jennings is the only possible reason these work sheets were handed out. It's pretty clear that isn't because the idea has great merit, but rather because you can then use it to try and further your anti-homosexual arguments.
> ...



I've been teaching in a public high school for years now...I've NEVER....EVER.....EVER.....heard of any teacher at one of my (two) schools EVER do anything remotely close to this! While I'm not denying it's possible or that these incidents don't happen...they are few and very rare.

Sometimes students can be inappropriate too. I recently had a student ask me if I would buy her a copy of 50 Shades of Gray with her money and she would pay me back. I told her that I wouldn't do that with any book-especially a book like 50 Shades of Gray. She asked where she could buy one (as the school library doesn't carry it)--I suggested that she go to a book store (duh).


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> *I've been teaching in a public high school for years now...I've NEVER....EVER.....EVER.....heard of any teacher at one of my (two) schools EVER do anything remotely close to this!* While I'm not denying it's possible or that these incidents don't happen...they are few and very rare.


 
So then you never heard of Kevin Jennings' "fisting" or "joys of anal sex' curriculum?  You know, the Big Teacher?  THE education czar?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > *I've been teaching in a public high school for years now...I've NEVER....EVER.....EVER.....heard of any teacher at one of my (two) schools EVER do anything remotely close to this!* While I'm not denying it's possible or that these incidents don't happen...they are few and very rare.
> ...



Still waiting for you to show even the slightest bit of evidence that Jennings has implemented a fisting or joys of anal sex curriculum for US public schools....


----------



## paulitician (Mar 9, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you're free to take a chance. But others are gonna seek education alternatives.
> ...



Well it's a joke to you because you're likely a fellow Communist/Progressive degenerate. So we get where you're coming from. But many others are deeply concerned with the increasing number of perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids in schools. Many parents are deciding not to take the chance on Public Schools anymore. And i can't blame them.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 9, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Well it's a joke to you because you're likely a fellow Communist/Progressive degenerate. So we get where you're coming from. But many others are deeply concerned with the increasing number of perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids in schools. Many parents are deciding not to take the chance on Public Schools anymore. And i can't blame them.


 
That's fine, but what about the indoctrinated example Kevin Jennings, gay education czar, set for his lowerlings, teachers, by introducing the curriculum of "fisting" and "the joys of anal sex" to minors in schools? 

We aren't talking to your strawman here.  We're talking about the public school system and the increasing incidents like these where teachers apparently no longer fear manifesting their perversions amongst five students.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 9, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's a joke to you because you're likely a fellow Communist/Progressive degenerate. So we get where you're coming from. But many others are deeply concerned with the increasing number of perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids in schools. Many parents are deciding not to take the chance on Public Schools anymore. And i can't blame them.
> ...



I think we agree. But you're not being very concise. Try being less vague and evasive. You're losing people.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 9, 2015)

paulitician said:


> I think we agree. But you're not being very concise. Try being less vague and evasive. You're losing people.


 
Yes, I see they put this thread in the dungeon.  I'll just keep linking it from the main forums then so people can be aware this happened.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's a joke to you because you're likely a fellow Communist/Progressive degenerate. So we get where you're coming from. But many others are deeply concerned with the increasing number of perverts and political nutters being allowed around the kids in schools. Many parents are deciding not to take the chance on Public Schools anymore. And i can't blame them.
> ...



We aren't talking about your strawman here, pauli, we're talking about Sil's strawman!  

Oh, wait, I'm sorry Sil......have you provided evidence that Kevin Jennings introduced a fisting and joys of anal sex curriculum into public schools?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



France thought 50 Shades was so offensive they made it their version of G-rated. So maybe the only problem here is with the ones who think it's something offensive?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 10, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> ...



You must not have children. But if you do, it's your call if you decide to drop your child off to strangers for 8hrs a day. However, many others are gonna decide not to take the risk. They're gonna seek alternatives. The Public School mess is a big risk many aren't willing to take with their kids anymore.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



You keep saying that, but give no evidence that either a)there are more incidents of problems with teachers or b)more parents are homeschooling or using private schools.  I don't doubt that the total numbers are larger than the past, but as a percentage, are there more of either?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 10, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



It's your call if you wanna risk your kids in the Public School mess. Just don't try and force others to. Parents need education alternatives more than ever before.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > *I've been teaching in a public high school for years now...I've NEVER....EVER.....EVER.....heard of any teacher at one of my (two) schools EVER do anything remotely close to this!* While I'm not denying it's possible or that these incidents don't happen...they are few and very rare.
> ...



Read my post again. I stated that I never heard any teacher doing anything remotely close to this at MY schools. Jennings has never taught at either one of my schools, and honestly I've never had a discussion with anybody about him at work. Your reading comprehension could improve-I suggest you stop by class sometime, you might learn something.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 12, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> *I've been teaching in a public high school for years now...I've NEVER....EVER.....EVER.....heard of any teacher at one of my (two) schools EVER do anything remotely close to this!* While I'm not denying it's possible or that these incidents don't happen...they are few and very rare.


 


Silhouette said:


> So then you never heard of Kevin Jennings' "fisting" or "joys of anal sex' curriculum?  You know, the Big Teacher?  THE education czar?


 


mgh80 said:


> Read my post again. I stated that I never heard any teacher doing anything remotely close to this at MY schools. Jennings has never taught at either one of my schools, and honestly I've never had a discussion with anybody about him at work. Your reading comprehension could improve-I suggest you stop by class sometime, you might learn something.


 
Oh...at YOUR school....yet...

Give it time.  You probably have a bunch of tenured folks there still.  Another 10 years hiring part of the new generation to teach and it will become more commonplace.  The sheep tend to follow the shepherd and a half generation of people have been raised under the training system of the Jennings' education "tolerance program" [read: _initation program_]..


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > *I've been teaching in a public high school for years now...I've NEVER....EVER.....EVER.....heard of any teacher at one of my (two) schools EVER do anything remotely close to this!* While I'm not denying it's possible or that these incidents don't happen...they are few and very rare.
> ...



Interesting how you dismiss mgh80's anecdotal evidence yet provide absolutely none of your own...


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Interesting how you dismiss mgh80's anecdotal evidence yet provide absolutely none of your own...


 
The Jennings' (federal education czar) "fisting" and anal sex promotion curriculum to minors in public schools is a well known and published news item.  Do you deny it exists?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you dismiss mgh80's anecdotal evidence yet provide absolutely none of your own...
> ...



Yes.  I'll deny it exists, as a public school curriculum.  I've seen no evidence that Kevin Jennings has instituted a curriculum in public schools that includes fisting and anal sex promotion.  

Now, there is a published news item regarding something that occurred in 2000 called 'Fistgate'.  If you are talking about that, perhaps you should be clear that is what you are discussing instead of saying that there is a curriculum in public schools.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 12, 2015)

^^Look at you defending it using splitting hairs.^^

Yep, let's get the kids into these experimental "marriages" and influential homes ASAP


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> ^^Look at you defending it using splitting hairs.^^
> 
> Yep, let's get the kids into these experimental "marriages" and influential homes ASAP



It is splitting hairs to disagree that Kevin Jennings has implemented a public schools curriculum involving fisting and anal sex?  Sorry, that's just looking at facts instead of making things up as I go, like you do.

Maybe the man shouldn't be involved in federal education policy.  I have no beef with that argument.  But you have been claiming, repeatedly, that he has implemented a curriculum for public school students which involves fisting and anal sex, yet have not shown any evidence that such is the case.  Not once have you pointed to some sort of documentation or media report or even given anecdotal evidence that you've seen such a curriculum in a school.

What you *really* appear to be saying is that you think the Fistgate scandal happened just as you've seen it reported, that Kevin Jennings wants the young to learn about fisting and anal sex, and so you are going to assume that the public school teachers around the country are all also aware of the Fistgate scandal and are going to use it as their inspiration for how to teach there students.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you dismiss mgh80's anecdotal evidence yet provide absolutely none of your own...
> ...



Here are the standards for my state.

Search Standards CPALMS.org

Where do you see anything about anal sex promotion?

Post a link to the section. Put up or shut up.

Don't comment on things that you don't know about. I'm not a doctor, so I wouldn't argue with a doctor about being a doctor. You're not a teacher, so if I were you I wouldn't get into a debate with one about teaching.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 13, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Here are the standards for my state.
> 
> Search Standards CPALMS.org
> 
> ...


 
Nice strawman.  You know that Kevin Jennings is the federal education czar, right?  Google "fistgate" & "Jennings" and get back to me..


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 13, 2015)

From this link: Fistgate II High School Students Given Fisting Kits At Kevin Jennings 2001 GLSEN Conference - Breitbart

Shocked and outraged parents demanded his resignation.  So how did Jennings respond the next year?  By doing it AGAIN.  Unapologetically.  His "life's work" will not be stopped..

******
At Kevin Jennings’ 2001 GLSEN Conference an estimated 400 student attendees were given their own “fisting kit.”

Mass News reported on the 2001 conference:

Fistgate II was held on Saturday in the same building at Tufts University as last year with the same message about how to practice homosexual sex.
More students attended this year. Out of approximately 650 attendees, about 400 of those were students.
*Kits of plastic gloves intended for “fisting” or oral sex were distributed* at Planned Parenthood’s table in the lobby.
Public funds were used for the event with at least two school buses being used to transport students, from Methuen High School and Marblehead Public Schools. Adam Glick, Conference Coordinator, said he did not know how the buses were paid for. Other children were transported by public school teachers in private cars....

...GLSEN (Gay Lesbian and Straight Education Network) got into trouble last year for hosting a workshop that gave young teens explicit how-to instructions on homosexual sex practices such as “fisting.” The ensuing scandal was subsequently dubbed “Fistgate.”...

...Again, Barack Obama’s Safe Schools Czar organized and sponsored this conference as executive director of GLSEN. His organization later pushed filthy books on America’s children.

Today he’s running the Office of Safe and Drug Free Schools in the US Department of Education.

Do you feel safe now?


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the standards for my state.
> ...



Do you know what the term straw man means? You stated that schools have the promotion of anal sex in their curriculum. I posted the standards of my state and challenged you to find that. If that's a straw man argument to you....you're just throwing that term around to avoid answering the challenge.

Your link are from invalid sources (the second link doesn't even work LOL). You're a moron. Don't argue about things you're ignorant about.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



If you haven't come to the conclusion yet, Sil will repeatedly post an opinion, no matter the evidence or lack thereof, as fact.  If you disagree with it, rather than discuss the merits, you'll just get more repetitive posts claiming the opinion is a fact and wondering why you refuse to acknowledge it.

Oh, and at some point, after reading the same posts from Sil over and over again, perhaps in multiple threads, you may be accused of spamming.  

So Kevin Jennings is the 'gay education czar' and he's created a curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex, even if you can provide evidence to the contrary!


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> So Kevin Jennings is the 'gay education czar' and he's created a curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex, even if you can provide evidence to the contrary!


 
You're saying that in 2000 and 2001 Keven Jennings was not part of a GLSEN event that handed out fisting kits to kids?  I'll let the readers google than and see which one of us is right.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 14, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So Kevin Jennings is the 'gay education czar' and he's created a curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex, even if you can provide evidence to the contrary!
> ...



Do you know what the word curriculum means?  It doesn't mean that an alleged incident in 2000 at a GLSEN event is now taught to middle school children in public schools.....


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 14, 2015)

2000 & 2001.  Jennings did it again after many parents complained and called for his resignation.  He just flipped them the middle finger and had his surrogates pass out fisting kits with explanations on their use to minors again in 2001.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 15, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> 2000 & 2001.  Jennings did it again after many parents complained and called for his resignation.  He just flipped them the middle finger and had his surrogates pass out fisting kits with explanations on their use to minors again in 2001.



Which is still not creating a public school curriculum.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 15, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> 2000 & 2001.  Jennings did it again after many parents complained and called for his resignation.  He just flipped them the middle finger and had his surrogates pass out fisting kits with explanations on their use to minors again in 2001.


 


Montrovant said:


> Which is still not creating a public school curriculum.


You're splitting hairs on a definition to defend the inexcusable.  Two years of the same educational material handed out constitutes a curriculum.  I believe I'm using the word correctly.

*curriculum* Curriculum Define Curriculum at Dictionary.com
noun, plural curricula   [kuh-rik-yuh-luh]  /kəˈrɪk yə lə/ (Show IPA), curriculums.
1.
the aggregate of courses of study given in a school, college, university, etc.:
The school is adding more science courses to its curriculum.
2.
*the regular or a particular course of study in a school*, college, etc.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 15, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > 2000 & 2001.  Jennings did it again after many parents complained and called for his resignation.  He just flipped them the middle finger and had his surrogates pass out fisting kits with explanations on their use to minors again in 2001.
> ...



In which public schools did Kevin Jennings implement a curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex?  Can you name a single one?



I know that you cannot, because he did not, and you are complaining about me 'splitting hairs' rather than accepting your mistake (or, more likely in my opinion, fabrication) in claiming that he implemented such a curriculum in public schools.

What allegedly happened is that when Jennings was one of the heads of the GLSEN, materials containing those kinds of things were given out to students at a conference.  That is NOT, I'll repeat, that is NOT creating a public school curriculum.

I've already said that the whole Fistgate scandal may be reason for Jennings to be kept away from education work, but your claims that it constitutes a public school curriculum, like your claims that a teacher giving out a few 50 Shades worksheets must be related to Jennings, are nothing but your own imaginings.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 15, 2015)

Fistgate 2000 & 2001.  Was that fabricated or was it real?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, that's right.  It was real.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Fistgate 2000 & 2001.  Was that fabricated or was it real?



I have no idea.  I haven't looked into it enough to form a strong opinion either way.  You clearly have.

That has no bearing on whether Kevin Jennings has implemented a public school curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex, though.  That you refuse to admit is incorrect.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Fistgate 2000 & 2001.  Was that fabricated or was it real?
> ...


 Well the lying and deceit continues courtesy of Montrovant.

On these back couple of pages you have accused that my statements about gay education czar Kevin Jennings' curriculum were untrue.  You challenged me to post links, so I did.  You challenged me to to show that Jennings was involved, so I did.  Now when I challenge you to say the actual information you requested and was shown to you is somehow "untrue" you counter with "I haven't looked into it enough to form an opinion..."

How do you look in your face in the mirror each morning?  I mean, seriously?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 16, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



I didn't challenge you to show Jennings was involved in the Fistgate scandal, you dolt.  I challenged your assertions that he has implemented a curriculum in public schools that involves fisting and the joys of anal sex.  Those are two different things, and you have show zero evidence of the latter.  The former I have already said I do not know if it is true or not.  Even if it is 100% accurate and those materials were distributed to students during the GLSEN conference with Jennings' knowledge, that is not creating a public school curriculum.  You can provide all the evidence about Fistgate you'd like, it has no bearing on whether or not a public school curriculum has been implemented by Kevin Jennings containing fisting and the joys of anal sex.  

You can deflect and lie about this all you would like, the fact remains that you have claimed a curriculum containing fisting and the joys of anal sex has been created for public school by Kevin Jennings.  You have provided no evidence of all that it is true.  Bringing up Fistgate does not speak to what is contained within any public school curriculum created and implemented by Jennings.

Do you understand yet?  Or have you understood all along and simply refuse to acknowledge it, which seems most likely given your posting history?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, he oversaw two consecutive years of handing out "fisting" packets to minors and would've kept doing it except parents were calling for his head on a platter...  A curriculum is a ...well...let me just repost the definition for you here since you refuse to remember:

Curriculum Define Curriculum at Dictionary.com

Curriculum:
noun, plural curricula   [kuh-rik-yuh-luh]  /kəˈrɪk yə lə/ (Show IPA), curriculums.
1.
the aggregate of courses of study given in a school, college, university, etc.:
The school is adding more science courses to its curriculum.
2.
*the regular or a particular course of study in a school*, college, etc.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Yes, he oversaw two consecutive years of handing out "fisting" packets to minors and would've kept doing it except parents were calling for his head on a platter...  A curriculum is a ...well...let me just repost the definition for you here since you refuse to remember:
> 
> Curriculum Define Curriculum at Dictionary.com
> 
> ...



I'm well aware of what a curriculum is.  You, despite posting the definition, clearly do not understand what it is.  Name a single public school in which a curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex has been implemented by Kevin Jennings.  Just one.

The fistgate incident was at a conference, not part of a public school curriculum.  I feel confident that public school curriculum have not been changed to include fisting and the joys of anal sex since Jennings became the education czar.  So please, enlighten me : where has Kevin Jennings implemented a curriculum of fisting and the joys of anal sex in public schools?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Pedophiles progress the same way...they introduce the idea of the eventual act in little incremental ways...making each new step "fun" for the child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why they may read _Tobacco Road_.....


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 17, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Why they may read _Tobacco Road_.....


 
Good question.  The answer is probably since 1970s when the LGBT crew took over the APA and since the APA oversees most guidelines for "appropriateness" around kids, the slow incremental introduction of sexual topics marched into the school curriculum.  LGBT strategists always do this.  To gain the trust of the custodians of the straight kids in school, they first make the incremental march about just saturating minors with heterosexual sex topics.  Then from there its "equality for gays!" and so, gay sex topics "must be allowed too!". 

You see it in the media today.  MTV bought Nickelodeon.  Then came the little girl slut outfits for minors in show. Then came the gay themes for kids.

Pedophiles progress in almost identical lockstep.  They identify what the custodians of the kids will accept.  Then they incrementally push that bar further and further until they are trusted to be alone with the child.  Then the real agenda unfolds.

You will see.  Bookmark this thread and we'll come back to it in ten years.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 17, 2015)

Around here, that shit don't fly.....


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 17, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Around here, that shit don't fly.....


 That's not a rebuttal to what I just said.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Around here, that shit don't fly.....
> ...


It's not an invitation....


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 18, 2015)

So here we were before "Moonglow" attempted a diversion on the prevoius page and refused to answer to the statements below..



Moonglow said:


> Why they may read _Tobacco Road_.....


 
Good question.  The answer is probably since 1970s when the LGBT crew took over the APA and since the APA oversees most guidelines for "appropriateness" around kids, the slow incremental introduction of sexual topics marched into the school curriculum.  LGBT strategists always do this.  To gain the trust of the custodians of the straight kids in school, they first make the incremental march about just saturating minors with heterosexual sex topics.  Then from there its "equality for gays!" and so, gay sex topics "must be allowed too!".

You see it in the media today.  MTV bought Nickelodeon.  Then came the little girl slut outfits for minors in show. Then came the gay themes for kids.

Pedophiles progress in almost identical lockstep.  They identify what the custodians of the kids will accept.  Then they incrementally push that bar further and further until they are trusted to be alone with the child.  Then the real agenda unfolds.

You will see.  Bookmark this thread and we'll come back to it in ten years.

Gonna talk to the topic Moonglow or do what your avatar suggests you are here to do...disrupt the conversation?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 20, 2015)

In fact, your bringing up other inappropriate stuff introduced to kids incrementally since the 1970s, the birth of the big deviant sexual movement is just what this thread is about.  Imagine with 50-shades of gray on the desks in class today, where we'll be in 40 years from now?


----------

